# [Group Promo] $.99 Speculative Fiction (01/30 - 02/03)



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Hi folks,

I'm working with T.S. Welti and JanneCO on another group promo hosted at my site.
The plan is to get a group of authors promoting the promo on the same days and pool resources to spread the word as much as possible. We're also going to be running a rafflecopter giveaway (thanks JanneCO) and I will be buying at least one ad on ENT. If you are interested please refer to the very short and simple requirements and then fill out the sign-up sheet.


*Registration is Closed*
*The promo is limited to 18 books.* 
Participants will be chosen and notified by December 12th.

*Requirements*

Speculative Fiction / "Fantasy/Horror/Sci-fi" Genres
Minimum word count of 40,000 words
Books with no ratings are fine
If your book does have ratings, must be at least 4 star avg.
Book must be $.99 on Amazon at least Jan. 30 - Feb. 3

*Important Links*

Official Promo Website - www.freefantasybook.com
Rafflecoper Link - Pending
Facebook event page - https://www.facebook.com/events/515493811817568/
Amazon Listmania list - http://amzn.to/12arwvE
Pinterest Board - Pinterest/Dollar-Daze
Twitter list of participants - List of participants
Twitter Hashtag: Pending

*Rafflecopter*
To put it simply, our group collects money, physical books, swag, etc. and creates a raffle/contest with prizes. In order to enter the contest people have to do things like "follow" you on twitter and "like" you on facebook or even sign up for your mailing list. It's a great way to get the word out and build your fanbase.

We will be collecting donations for the prizes so the raffle's success depends on what we have to offer as a group.

*Organizers*
chrisanthropic
T.S. Welti
JanneCO

*Participants*

Tristan J. Tarwater - Self-Made Scoundrel
T.S Welti - No Shelter Trilogy
J.A. Huss - Fledge
Christine Pope - All Fall Down
Elizabeth Darcy - The Eye of the Beholder
Chris Reher - The Gods of Chenoweth
C. Greenwood - Magic of Thieves
Anna Kyss - Wings of Shadow
Alex Albrinck - A Question of Will
David Adams - Lacuna: Demons of the Void
Irving Belateche - H2O
MeiLin Miranda - Lovers and Beloveds
Ruth Nestvold - Shadow of Stone
Scott Cramer - Night of the Purple Moon
Becca Mills - Nolander
Zoe Cannon - The Torturer's Daughter
Mark Whiteway - Seeds Across the Sky
H.S. St.Ours - Sami


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Damn, I'm fast. I was the first to sign up.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> d*mn, I'm fast. I was the first to sign up.


Right behind you!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm planning on pricing Blood Duty at 99 Cents for January anyway, so I'll join with that one.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm in - you guys want me to do the Rafflecopter again?  I can duplicate the one we have now, it will be so much easier!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

My response was recorded...

I got some money for Christmas, so this time I would be able to donate $10 toward advertising or prizes, if I am selected to participate.

I can also donate a paperback of Dog Aliens 1.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Submitted!  I'm eager to see how The Eye of the Beholder will do in a promo like this, though I may do the second book in the series, if I have it ready in time.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I'm in - you guys want me to do the Rafflecopter again? I can duplicate the one we have now, it will be so much easier!


Yes! We definitely want you to do the Rafflecopter again. Is late January a good time to promo book two in your series?

The participants may change drastically, but you could definitely just remove the irrelevant ones and add the new ones.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Yes! We definitely want you to do the Rafflecopter again. Is late January a good time to promo book two in your series?
> 
> The participants may change drastically, but you could definitely just remove the irrelevant ones and add the new ones.


Do you think I should promote book two? I've heard that you only promote the first one...maybe I should make a omnibus to get ready for book four in April?


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Some of my most successful promos have been on the second book in my series. Some readers don't like it, but I think there are many more who don't mind. It's up to you, but if I were you I would price books one and two at $0.99 and you should see a definite boost on sales of one and three. When I did book two freebies, I had book one priced at $0.99 and book three at $2.99 and both times I got over a hundred sales on both one and three (and at least 60 sales on the omnibus).


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Some of my most successful promos have been on the second book in my series. Some readers don't like it, but I think there are many more who don't mind. It's up to you, but if I were you I would price books one and two at $0.99 and you should see a definite boost on sales of one and three. When I did book two freebies, I had book one priced at $0.99 and book three at $2.99 and both times I got over a hundred sales on both one and three (and at least 60 sales on the omnibus).


WOW! OK, I'm gonna try it!  Thanks! I'm putting Fledge in the promo too.

(And edit to say - it will have the required 4 stars I think. It's going on review tour Thursday - I have that one 2 star on Amazon holding it down - it's doing well over at GR, so blah...anyway. It should have the 4 stars or I'll pull it out)


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies everyone!  I'm off to work so I'll be away for a bit but I'll keep an eye on the thread for any questions.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Submitted!

I have book 1 free in my series, so I'm going to use book 2 for the promo, since people can go and grab the first one for, er, free. 

This will be another fun one!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

At least one person has signed up stating they will not be able to keep their book at $0.99 for the entire promo. Let me make this absolutely clear. You must keep your book at $0.99 for the entire promo. We will probably have many more than 18 books submitted. If you can't reduce your price for the duration, we won't be able to include you in the promo. Thanks.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> At least one person has signed up stating they will not be able to keep their book at $0.99 for the entire promo. Let me make this absolutely clear. You must keep your book at $0.99 for the entire promo. We will probably have many more than 18 books submitted. If you can't reduce your price for the duration, we won't be able to include you in the promo. Thanks.


Not a problem. _All Fall Down_ has never been in Select, and this is the first (and probably only) time it will be discounted, so it'll be interesting to see how it shakes out.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

ChristinePope said:


> Not a problem. _All Fall Down_ has never been in Select, and this is the first (and probably only) time it will be discounted, so it'll be interesting to see how it shakes out.


Sorry. Just realized that probably came across as b!tchy and I swear I'm not a b!tch.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> At least one person has signed up stating they will not be able to keep their book at $0.99 for the entire promo. Let me make this absolutely clear. You must keep your book at $0.99 for the entire promo. We will probably have many more than 18 books submitted. If you can't reduce your price for the duration, we won't be able to include you in the promo. Thanks.


I hope I didn't hit the wrong spot and answer that way!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds cool. I just hit the publish button on my new epic fantasy, so I'd love to get in on some group promo if there's room for me. I'm still waiting to go live and get my ASIN though.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Dara, feel free to fill out the submission form and leave the link / ASIN info blank for now.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm glad that another promotion will be running.  Lots of thanks to everyone who spent time putting this together.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Dara, feel free to fill out the submission form and leave the link / ASIN info blank for now.


Done! Thanks!


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm in, though with an as yet unpublished book. But as the promo is at the end of January it will be ready by then.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I would like to join the promo with my husband's book, but it doesn't come out until December 7th, so I don't have an amazon link or ASIN and it won't let me submit the form without entering that   Can you count me as in and i'll submit all the info in 2 weeks once i've got it. . . .


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay - so I signed up twice. First time the book I submitted was too slow. Serves me right for not reading the Requirements before jumping in feet-first.

Second time I did it right. I submitted a fine and fat full-length horror novel of a gesundheit-jillion words and enough plot-twists to give a chiropractor a terminal case of meltdown.

So - do not read that first entry form.
It did not even happen.
The sun was in my eyes.
These are NOT the droids you are looking for...

(making mysterious gestures and brandishing my girasol, wielding my ability to cloud men's minds...)


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Form submitted. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

And submitted! I'm already doing $0.99 for the whole of December, so I might as well keep it at that price level for another month


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I just BUMPed into the keyboard! Oops!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

I signed up, threw in a paperback copy for good measure. No idea how this is supposed to work, but hey, sounds brilliant!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Sorry. Just realized that probably came across as b!tchy and I swear I'm not a b!tch.


Nah, it didn't sound b!tchy. Just more like you wanted to make a clarification.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm in too, if there's still room. Adding a couple original signed character illustrations for the swag bag.


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

I signed up, too...if my entry is sufficient/in time/worthy of consideration, PM me for more info.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

MGalloway said:


> I signed up, too...if my entry is sufficient/in time/worthy of consideration, PM me for more info.


Entries are definitely still open. I haven't decided on a specific cut off date yet, but it will be announced once I have. Until then - please keep submitting!

Also, everyone feel free to submit your free/$.99 horror/sci-fi/fantasy books for other dates at the "Author Area" on the site as well.

Also, also, where's all the horror authors at? They're sadly under-represented on the list so far.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Also, also, where's all the horror authors at? They're sadly under-represented on the list so far.


Anyone who's read No Shelter will tell you it's plenty horrific.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Since it was brought up, the powers that be have decided that the cutoff for submissions will be December 10th.

I've updated the first post.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> At least one person has signed up stating they will not be able to keep their book at $0.99 for the entire promo.


That was probably me because I'm generally confused and was thinking "freebie days" which I won't have in January.
I can to 99 cents, of course.
Am I currently in?


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Signed up. Now how do I send you a fiver to help with the giveaway?


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Signed up. Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  At this point we've received a few more submissions than we have spots.  Not everyone submission will be featured but we will let participants know shortly after the submission deadline on December 10th.

If your book isn't chosen, please take no offense and know that you can always try again with later promos (I hope to make these monthly or so).  As for how books will be chosen, it's a combination of things similar to what I assume POI uses - hexes, unicorn sacrifices, lottery numbers, and a few dozen rabid baboons with wigs.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I entered Shadow of Stone. Don't have a lot of physical items to donate for a giveaway, but I would be happy to make for that in money for other prizes!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Ruth!  Physical copies aren't required and tossing a few bucks towards prizes/ads will be appreciated.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I submitted! Totally understand if there's no room left.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the idea of putting the majority of the donations toward an ad, though I have noticed a lot of the new fans/followers I've gotten since the raffle began are actually quite interactive. I think the ad is more important for the success of the promo.

Maybe we could do an ad on a site specifically dedicated to speculative fiction.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> it's a combination of things similar to what I assume POI uses - hexes, unicorn sacrifices, lottery numbers, and a few dozen rabid baboons with wigs.


Uh oh. POI never, ever pick me up. Well, fingers crossed, anyway!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

OK...so one more thought...about marketing...

I'm starting a Winter Webhunt with NightOwl Reviews tomorrow. It's a scavenger hunt where you have to hop around to author's websites and fill out missing information based off their book blurb. This is the first one I've done, so I'm not sure how successful it will be, but we'll see. http://www.nightowlreviews.com/v5/Pages/Articles/Winter-Wonderland

Maybe we want to do a hop along with our promo?

Do you guys ever do the giveaway blog hops hosted by I Am A Reader Not A Writer? You should really check these out because sometimes she has hundreds of book bloggers signed up and you just do your own little giveaway and you get *MASSIVE* traffic to your blog/website. This one starts Tuesday (and it's closed) but she has like one a week: http://iamareadernotawriter.blogspot.com/2012/10/book-lovers-holiday-giveaway-hop.html

So think about a hop for this next promo.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

adamelijah said:


> Signed up. Now how do I send you a fiver to help with the giveaway?


Let's wait on this so I can keep everyone straight. I get a lot of traffic in my PayPal account and I'll lose you guys for sure if we start this early. If you can just update how much you'd be willing to donate for the raffle and if you want to give up a paperback edition of your book in your first entry post, we can keep track of it that way for now.

But just for future reference the PP email is: simpleschooling at gmail dot com


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Let's wait on this so I can keep everyone straight. I get a lot of traffic in my PayPal account and I'll lose you guys for sure if we start this early. If you can just update how much you'd be willing to donate for the raffle and if you want to give up a paperback edition of your book in your first entry post, we can keep track of it that way for now.
> 
> But just for future reference the PP email is: simpleschooling at gmail dot com


Yeah, I'd suggest waiting until participants have been announced around Dec. 11-12.

@JanneCO - as far as a blog hop goes, sounds interesting. I've never done one and have heard of mixed success with them but I'm open to it and will do some more research. That's why these promos are fun (and seem to work) is because we can all pool our tips and experiences for marketing them.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Yeah, I'd suggest waiting until participants have been announced around Dec. 11-12.
> 
> @JanneCO - as far as a blog hop goes, sounds interesting. I've never done one and have heard of mixed success with them but I'm open to it and will do some more research. That's why these promos are fun (and seem to work) is because we can all pool our tips and experiences for marketing them.


I'll see how successful this Winter Wonderland one is. It's gonna get a lot of promotion, so I'll have to take that into consideration too, we won't have those resources.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Not participating this round, but am subscribing to thread and will help with the promotion of the spotlight. 

Go Go team indi!


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I signed up. Crossing my fingers that I get in 

I may be able to contribute a paperback, but since I don't know whether my issues with CreateSpace will be worked out by then (though hopefully it won't take two months to sort out!), I didn't list any physical items. Either way, though, I can contribute a few bucks to the pool.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Zoe,

Like I said before paperbacks aren't a requirement, just something we can give away.  At this point, it looks like there may be enough being offered that we can use them for the rafflecopter and use the money to purchase advertising with larger sites (rather than another Amazon gift card to raffle off).

**Update**
Given the results of our latest promo we're thinking of possibly cutting this back to a 3 day affair - so we'll likely be cutting 2 days off.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I'll see how successful this Winter Wonderland one is. It's gonna get a lot of promotion, so I'll have to take that into consideration too, we won't have those resources.


Winter Wonderland? Is that a romance promo?



cekilgore said:


> Not participating this round, but am subscribing to thread and will help with the promotion of the spotlight.


This is probably a stupid question, but how do I subscribe to this thread?



chrisanthropic said:


> **Update**
> Given the results of our latest promo we're thinking of possibly cutting this back to a 3 day affair - so we'll likely be cutting 2 days off.


Can we get the stats on the traffic to the site before we make this decision? I'm still getting traffic to my site and clicks on my promo-related links.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

T.S. Welti said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but how do I subscribe to this thread?


In the right hand corner, just above the topmost post in the thread, "NOTIFY" is one of the options (along side "Reply"). Click on that and you will be sent an email whenever there is a reply.

Alternately, if you've posted in the thread, this thread will be included whenever there are new posts when you click on the "Show new replies to your posts" link above the thread next to your avatar picture. This is less useful when you've replied to a lot of active threads like I have, but some people find it useful.

Betsy


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Winter Wonderland? Is that a romance promo?


I think it's the YA promo going on.



> Can we get the stats on the traffic to the site before we make this decision? I'm still getting traffic to my site and clicks on my promo-related links.


Of course, that's why I used a lot of weak language implying no definite course of action. 

1 week left for submissions, any more takers?


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In the right hand corner, just above the topmost post in the thread, "NOTIFY" is one of the options (along side "Reply"). Click on that and you will be sent an email whenever there is a reply.
> 
> Alternately, if you've posted in the thread, this thread will be included whenever there are new posts when you click on the "Show new replies to your posts" link above the thread next to your avatar picture. This is less useful when you've replied to a lot of active threads like I have, but some people find it useful.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. What most of you don't know is that I'm actually an 83-year-old man, and this stuff is hard.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Thanks, Betsy. What most of you don't know is that I'm actually an 83-year-old man, and this stuff is hard.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Only six days left to submit your books for this promo.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

A few days left if anyone else is interested in submitting - c'mon, you know you want to.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey Chris, I had commented earlier that I wanted to sign up but couldn't because the book wasn't out yet and your form wouldn't let me leave blank spaces. The books just came out so I filled out one of the forms so hopefully I can be part of the promo


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok everyone, registration is closed.

The first post has been updated to reflect our list of participants and I've sent an email to everyone on it. (If your name is there and you didn't get an email, please let me know)

If you submitted and didn't get chosen, no hard feelings - please don't try to string me up by my thumbs...it wasn't an easy choice.

For everyone involved, I'd like to ask a few questions to get us all talking a bit:

Do you have any marketing ideas not listed on the first post?
Suggestions for Spec-Fic friendly sites that sell ad-space for non-free books?
Thoughts for a clever name for the promo?
Have we missed something that you feel would make this even better?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Very cool

I will pitch in some dollars for ads. Where do I send that again?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

PMed you with my paypal email. Thanks Chris!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I had wonderful success with a BookBub ad about a month ago. They seem to only take individual books, but maybe they'd be willing to carry a group promo for a change. 

Wasn't the KFD ad that you did in the summer fairly effective? 

And I to would be happy to contribute to the pot.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll chip in for ads as well - can you send me your PayPal email?

Do we want to decide on advertising first to figure out cost and split that among everyone? Meaning, if the ad(s) cost $180, everyone chips in $10 for ads + extra for gift cards?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@Ruth - I'll likely have a bookbub ad for Tristan's first book going at the same time. We could approach them about a group rate... And yeah we had pretty good success with KFD (Kindle Fire Department, before someone asks  ) 

@Alex - I typically collect money first, see how much we have, and then discuss what we can get.  I've found it works better than asking everyone for a set amount of money since everyone's ability to pitch is differs.  

For the record, it looks like we'll have 14-16 paperbacks (and some bookmarks) to offer for the rafflecopter so I don't think at most we offer a single $25 gift card simply because that's a sh!t-ton of free books.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm thinking we might want to do a book blast with a blog tour host. I believe this is $30 and you get a whole bunch of book bloggers posting your promo on the same day.

I know a lot of people in this forum think book blog tours etc are a waste of money, but I'm telling you - these bloggers take this stuff very seriously. They really do look at the new posts in their Blogger (or Linky or Networked Blogs or G+) dashboards because I get comments on the weirdest posts sometimes. And I check my stats every day (all day long) and there's no way my one tweet in the morning gets 100 hits to the article. They have to be actively looking at the blogs they follow in their dashboards.

Also - I'm going to organize a Linky hop - all you guys will have to do is sign up your website and I'll ask my tour host if she can get the book blast bloggers to sign up using that. We'll let them post the Rafflecopter too.

Also, to encourage international peeps, I think our Rafflecopter prize should include an option to get a free book from The Book Depository. I get a LOT of new people in my contests when I go international and they are just thrilled when they win. 

Here's what I'm thinking in terms of prizes:

Paperback books and swag (of course)
$15 gift card to Amazon or The Book Depository
$25 gift card to Amazon or The Book Depository

So, so far for the Rafflecopter that's $40 - plus $30 for the blogger book blast. So anything after this $70 initial investment can go towards other advertising.

*NOT YET - so please do not send me any money now*, but when I'm ready to take raffle money, you will all owe $4.00  (That's a pretty fantastically low donation, if I do say so myself.)

If everyone ponies up another $5 to Chris, then we'll have $90 for other advertising. total cost (besides paperbacks) for participants is $9 each.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> For the record, it looks like we'll have 14-16 paperbacks (and some bookmarks) to offer for the rafflecopter so I don't think at most we offer a single $25 gift card simply because that's a sh!t-ton of free books.


One #25 gift card is *not* enough for all the entries we'll have in the raffle. Even if everyone only gets one entry - that's 19 actions including you. We definitely need two gift cards. People don't mind getting books, but the book you win is not always the one you want. Believe me, I've run 25+ of these raffles now - I see the pattern.

And one more thing - if you asked for twitter signups or whatever last time - try and think of something new this time - otherwise we'll get lots of repeat entries and you won't get much out of the raffle. Ask for them to add your book to their GR shelves, or vote for it on a GR list, or tweet about *your* book specifically.

I've had people voting for Clutch on a few lists at GR and I'm number 4 on Books With Heroes/Heroines Who Are Assassins ...All the books around me have like 30,000 ratings and then there's Clutch with 60! LOL...and if you're in the top five, your cover is featured for that list.

THINK about this. Do not just say follow me on Twitter if you were in the last promo if you want to really make this count. It has a major impact on how successful YOUR individual book will be.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Crap. I can't believe I missed this :-/


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I approve of JanneCOs last two messages.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

OK guys - I'm going to take a shot at making the graphic - please list any suggestions for artwork and/or themes we want.  Do we want a dystopian theme?  Fantasy-ish?  What?

Also - we need a name for it, quick.  If I can get this book blast thing set up she's going to want this stuff right away to send out the invitations.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> OK guys - I'm going to take a shot at making the graphic - please list any suggestions for artwork and/or themes we want. Do we want a dystopian theme? Fantasy-ish? What?
> 
> Also - we need a name for it, quick. If I can get this book blast thing set up she's going to want this stuff right away to send out the invitations.


Maybe the graphic could have a sci-fi blended with fantasy element, and an overall creepy/scary vibe to represent horror?

For the name, do we want to go with something thematic to speculative fiction? What's cool about speculative work -- that it's new and different? inventive? expands the mind? disturbing/unsettling? unexpected/startling? mysterious? other? Or do we want to go with something having to do with January/February ... winter ... and Australian summer. Yeah, never mind. Sorry, just thinking aloud, here.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> Maybe the graphic could have a sci-fi blended with fantasy element, and an overall creepy/scary vibe to represent horror?
> 
> For the name, do we want to go with something thematic to speculative fiction? What's cool about speculative work -- that it's new and different? inventive? expands the mind? disturbing/unsettling? unexpected/startling? mysterious? other? Or do we want to go with something having to do with January/February ... winter ... and Australian summer. Yeah, never mind. Sorry, just thinking aloud, here.


OK, yeah - horror - forgot about that one. Is there a "being" that personifies all these things? Maybe a creepy eyeball with some techno glitchy things going through it? Eyeballs usually go over well.

And yeah - I think speculative implies - "out there" in whatever manner that may be. Disturbing as well.

Check these out and tell me what you think:

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic.mhtml?id=111165122

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic.mhtml?id=117492877

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic.mhtml?id=119808373

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic.mhtml?id=119817784

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic.mhtml?id=118773238

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic.mhtml?id=120441004

As far as names go - maybe something with IMAGINE in it? It goes with Indie. Maybe Indie Imaginarium or Imagine Indies...

Or maybe DREAM or ENVISION? Envision Indie sounds good too.

OK, I have to go get busy writing but I'll check back later today.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Subscribing this way because it's easier.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Regarding naming - I'd think focus on the "new".  New year, new horizons, sorta thing.  That way it covers the season and all of the genres.

As far as the images, I like the final one of that batch the best.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Regarding naming - I'd think focus on the "new". New year, new horizons, sorta thing. That way it covers the season and all of the genres.
> 
> As far as the images, I like the final one of that batch the best.


Oh, I like that one too. It kind of says everything - creepy, science-y, fantasy, and end of the world all rolled into one. I just picked he first apocalyptic bird one I saw, I bet they have lots of other ones that are similar.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I like the last image too, although I'm worried it might have too much of an urban-fantasy look to it. We would want to make it clear that we encompass the whole range of spec fic genres.

Trying to think of names. Having trouble. But then, it usually takes me several weeks and a whole mess of bad ideas before I can come up with a decent title for a novel.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I really like that image as well. A lot of the other ones looked as if they leaned too much toward one genre or another, but I think this one could work for everything we're promoting.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Also looking forward to it!


----------



## AKMartin (Jul 21, 2012)

I love promotions like this, if one of you would like to write a piece about it giving some details about the authors and books in it , I am sure we could keep a spot open 
To have it on our front page of Razbery Juice and of course the article would be under the writers name 

Anyway let me know if you’re interested ah and also if you have a banner for it will give put it up while it runs 

Hope any of above can help 

Anthony


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

AKMartin said:


> I love promotions like this, if one of you would like to write a piece about it giving some details about the authors and books in it , I am sure we could keep a spot open
> To have it on our front page of Razbery Juice and of course the article would be under the writers name
> 
> Anyway let me know if you're interested ah and also if you have a banner for it will give put it up while it runs
> ...


Thanks Anthony, that's awesome of you! I'm sure we'll get something to you.

Ok everyone, I'll be disappearing for a bit while I admit weakness and sleep. Back later.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for putting this together! Please let me know if you decide to expand the advertising and gift budget. Like the other authors, I'd be glad to donate a little more. 

In terms of the image, FWIW, I agree with Zoe that we don't want to lean towards fantasy too much, but we want encompass the range of books you selected. I know that's a tough call! The visceral first impression says it all. I like that every image you chose was A-level and that's the key to branding this promo.


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm not participating in this promo, but just wanted to let you know that I'll definitely help to spread the word! 
I participated in a Horror promo that Chris ran in October and really appreciated how so many others on the board who weren't involved stepped in to help us make it a success. 

Good luck to you all, I'm looking forward to checking out your books!


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Regarding naming - I'd think focus on the "new". New year, new horizons, sorta thing. That way it covers the season and all of the genres.


I like "New Horizons" - I think something along those lines could work.

Could you send me your Paypal email so I can pitch in some ad money, Chris?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Is there something sort of like "New Horizons" but not exactly that? I feel like everything and its sister are called "New Horizons." 

Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> Is there something sort of like "New Horizons" but not exactly that? I feel like everything and its sister are called "New Horizons."
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


I sorta agree - but I'm not picky.

We need more opinions in here guys! If you're on the list please stop in and participate. I have to get the information for the book blast by Monday so she can send invites.

If you feel like browsing artwork go to:

http://www.123rf.com/

Or

www.shutterstock.com/

I have credits on both these sites right now.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> Is there something sort of like "New Horizons" but not exactly that? I feel like everything and its sister are called "New Horizons."


New Dimensions?

On the image, a thought: If we're looking at science fiction, fantasy, and horror, perhaps a pair of red eyes and the lightning sparks and flame in the last image JanneCO listed, we can probably cover fantasy (magic sparks?), science fiction/dystopian (flames), horror (red eyes / possessed killer?) all in one.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Re title.
Often an idea for spec fiction comes about when you say to yourself "What if... " Can we do something with that?
I also like the word "Beyond" ie. "beyond imagination" or "beyond speculation"
Or "Spec Fest 2013"  
Hey how about "Suck it, Mayans! We're still here" (okay, maybe I didn't have enough coffee today...)


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Keep "indie" out of the title. Few buy books because they're indie, and some don't buy books _because_ they're indie. It should just be, great genre fiction on sale yay! Indie shouldn't figure into it.

I almost wish we could work a "hey we survived the end of the world" vibe into it, but that would lead to people thinking it's a post-apocalyptic genre sale. 

New Dimensions is a public radio show.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ooh, I do like the "What If" thing - I remember talking about that with the first group promo I did.

What If...
Pushing the limits of imagination

What If...
New Horizons

etc.

Also, I'm checking out the image sites and we could always go with something a bit more abstract like these:

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-120288796/stock-photo--d-fantasy-landscape.html

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-119970367/stock-photo-space-dance-series-composition-of-nebulous-textures-lights-and-gradients-suitable-as-a-backdrop.html

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-74059111/stock-vector-eps-vector-abstract-blur.html


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

I like the idea of focusing on advertising and can contribute money for this when you are ready.

I saw that Free Booksy has a new spin-off, Bargain Booksy.  I have had great results when featured by Free Booksy.  Has anyone heard what results you get from the bargain site?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Keep "indie" out of the title. Few buy books because they're indie, and some don't buy books _because_ they're indie. It should just be, great genre fiction on sale yay! Indie shouldn't figure into it.


What MeiLin said. I think "indie" scares away some readers, so I would just as soon leave the word out.

On titles, I have no ideas, although I like anything to do with "Speculative".

On images, I really like the one with the lightning and flock of crows but I trust JanneCo to figure out what works nicely and encompasses everybody's genres.

Chris, I didn't get an email, although I'm on the list, so could you shoot me a PM with your PayPal info? Thanks!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@Dara - I just PMed you.

Regarding money and paypal stuff (since I keep getting requests for it), we're going to wait just a bit until JanneCO is ready.

There's still quite a few folks who haven't stopped by confirm they got the email so some of them may not know what's going on yet.

As of now, here's what the breakdown looks like:

*$9 per person gets us*

$40 of gift cards for the rafflecopter
Link Hop / Book Blast
$90 worth of ads

If anyone wants to give more than that it will go to more/better ads. I typically go with an ENT ad ($25-$30) at a minimum and have had good success with Kindle Fire Department in the past ($150 for 2 blog posts/twitter/facebook) but am open to any other suggestions as well.

My question - is everyone ok with $9? Obviously those who want to can pay more but is $9 ok for a non-free book promo?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I can do a bit more, since I don't have a prize or anything to throw in.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

$9 is good for me, or I can do a little more if it helps secure the best ads.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Dara England said:


> $9 is good for me, or I can do a little more if it helps secure the best ads.


Same here.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

That was quick. Between PMing, email, and comments here I've heard back from all but 3 participants (and David's on Australian time so he'll be around later...or as soon as I say HughHowey).

Everyone I've heard from seems ok with $9 minimums.  

So now we just need a name while JanneCO finishes up the artwork (thanks for that, by the way)

Also, in case you're all wondering we'll be selling $70 ($69.74) worth of books for $18.  That needs to be mentioned I think.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Re title.
> Often an idea for spec fiction comes about when you say to yourself "What if... " Can we do something with that?
> I also like the word "Beyond" ie. "beyond imagination" or "beyond speculation"
> Or "Spec Fest 2013"
> Hey how about "Suck it, Mayans! We're still here" (okay, maybe I didn't have enough coffee today...)


I like What if...A lot


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Also, I'm checking out the image sites and we could always go with something a bit more abstract like these:
> 
> http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-120288796/stock-photo--d-fantasy-landscape.html
> 
> ...


I like them all.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'm done looking for images for now or else it'll be like fonts and I'll disappear for the next month.

But, here's another one that mixed sci-fi and fantasy very well (as well fitting the "what if" theme)
http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-70291576/stock-photo-hands-hold-glass-sphere-with-view-of-man.html


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

$9 works for me.

Also, I really like that last image.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> I like them all.


I also like the last image when compared to the others and (sometimes) "perfect is the enemy of good" (Voltaire).

I like the lone figure in the globe, but not so much the gold hands. Can we photo shop out the hands? BTW, if others like the hands, I'm good!

Also, I kind of like "Spec Fest 2012." It sounds fresher than some of the other suggestions, not that I've come up with anything good.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Spec Fest 2012 is so last year.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

The last image wins.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> The last image wins.


I agree - I will use that one.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Spec Fest 2012 is so last year.


Ha! "Spec Fest 2013" sounds better!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow... I missed a lot. I'm subscribed to this thread, but I'm not getting any notifications.  Does anyone know why? Is there some kind of setting in my profile preventing notifications?

I also like the last image. If everyone can email the following info to me or Chris, I'll send something to Anthony (Razberry Juice) for the promo:

- Book Title
- Blurb no longer than 80 words.
- Book cover image (thumbnail size, preferably 200 p wide x 300 p high)

My email address is tswelti [dot] writer [at] gmail [dot] com.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I know sometimes if I stay away from the forums for a day my notifications act up.  Also, gmail likes to toss them into spam every so often.

I'll send you a zip file with everyone's covers since I've already downloaded them all and can do a quick batch resize. 

Nice to see you around again


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I just got a notification for your reply. So what you're saying is I'm not allowed to stay away from KB longer than a few hours? As if I need yet another reason to stay on here. 

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Wow... I missed a lot. I'm subscribed to this thread, but I'm not getting any notifications.  Does anyone know why? Is there some kind of setting in my profile preventing notifications?
> 
> I also like the last image. If everyone can email the following info to me or Chris, I'll send something to Anthony (Razberry Juice) for the promo:
> 
> ...


I sent you an email


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> I'm done looking for images for now or else it'll be like fonts and I'll disappear for the next month.
> 
> But, here's another one that mixed sci-fi and fantasy very well (as well fitting the "what if" theme)
> http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-70291576/stock-photo-hands-hold-glass-sphere-with-view-of-man.html


I really like this one. It's not literally trying to represent the genres, which might be a better way to go.

For a name, how about _Ask "What If?"_

ETA: that last image is also very eye-catching.


----------



## AKMartin (Jul 21, 2012)

I know i am not in this, but i like this for a name and i am saying it anyway because i want to see it in print smiles 

Beyond The Future
Books without Frontiers

I am sure you will all have some good results from this great idea 

Anthony


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I was out at a Christmas party last night and I didn't get any notifications today either, so sorry I'm a bit late chiming in on the new stuff! 

I like the globe as well, and it's general enough to convey cool speculative fiction. 

I don't like New Horizons or New Dimensions, since they're so overused. Beyond the Future sounds too specific to science fiction, to my way of thinking. "Ask, What If?" might be a good subtitle, but I don't think it will work as a name for the promo. 

I like Imaginarium, and also Spec Fest. An Imaginarium of Ebooks? Ebook Imaginarium 2013? 

I have no problem with paying more than $9 to get some better advertising for the promo. 

I'll get the requested info to TSWelti this evening.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> I don't like New Horizons or New Dimensions, since they're so overused. Beyond the Future sounds too specific to science fiction, to my way of thinking. "Ask, What If?" might be a good subtitle, but I don't think it will work as a name for the promo.


My problem with "spec" or "speculative" as part of the title is that I'm not sure how many normal readers are familiar with the term "speculative fiction" as an umbrella genre. To a lot of people, "spec" might be a non-word and "speculative" pretty much meaningless in relation to books.

Or am I just behind the times?


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> My problem with "spec" or "speculative" as part of the title is that I'm not sure how many normal readers are familiar with the term "speculative fiction" as an umbrella genre. To a lot of people, "spec" might be a non-word and "speculative" pretty much meaningless in relation to books.
> 
> Or am I just behind the times?


I've come across the term "speculative fiction" or "spec fic" a lot, but I don't know how common it is among readers.

Imaginarium sounds a little cutesy to me, though.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

If "Spec Fest" is too obscure, and we want to use "Imagine," what about something like "Imagination Fest"? I don't know if that name feels quite right, but maybe there's some variant on it that would work.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Zoe Cannon said:


> If "Spec Fest" is too obscure, and we want to use "Imagine," what about something like "Imagination Fest"? I don't know if that name feels quite right, but maybe there's some variant on it that would work.


Imaginationpalooza?


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Palooza! I love Paloozas, all kinds of Paloozas.

Imagipalooza
Genrepalooza
Ebookapalooza
Paloozapalooza

Not really serious. _Or am I??_


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

How about:

Imagine the Edge 
Spec-Fic Sale (boring but to the point)
Asking what if since 2012
Step Off with Spec-Fic  (Didn't someone say mind the gap?  I sorta think that fits...)
Reading on the Edge
Envision Whatever
Bend the Edge
Dark and Gritty (this is actually a sort of "thing" over at GR, like dark fantasy)
Who needs reality?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Imagine Beyond?

Lemme think and add a few more.

ETA:

New Realities
New Ventures

ETA:

Visionary Fictions


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I agree about using "spec" or "speculative", not sure many readers know what it means (or how we're using it).  I like some of the suggestions but nothing really says that it's a promo of discounted books.

In the past I've been part of groups with boring but to the point names like:
Tax Day Free Fantasy
Summer Solstice Free Fantasy
Halloween Free Horror
Sci-Fi Spotlight

Now, most of those were free books for one genre so it was easier but I think we need something that gives them an idea of what we're doing just from the name.

Going against everything I just said, I like:
Ask Yourself "What If"

Now I'm rambling...but what if we use the term "imaginative fiction" instead of spec-fic?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> I agree about using "spec" or "speculative", not sure many readers know what it means (or how we're using it). I like some of the suggestions but nothing really says that it's a promo of discounted books.
> 
> In the past I've been part of groups with boring but to the point names like:
> Tax Day Free Fantasy
> ...


Imaginative Fiction Sale
Imaginative Fiction Promo
ETA: Imagination on Sale


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> How about:
> 
> Imagine the Edge
> Spec-Fic Sale (boring but to the point)
> ...


"Bend the Edge" is the best one so far. It's evocative.

The titles with the word imagination in them don't really demand an emotional response.

If we go with a title that doesn't demand an emotional response than a clear descriptive one is better. Like the example from that other promo, "Sci Fi Spotlight."

Sorry to be analytical, but my semester is over, and I'm going through professorial withdrawal!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

IB said:


> "Bend the Edge" is the best one so far. It's evocative.
> 
> The titles with the word imagination in them don't really demand an emotional response.


Agreed. All the ones I'm thinking off feel very bland and uninteresting. Maybe more ideas on the theme of breaking boundaries, stepping beyond borders, etc?


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

"Beyond Reality"? Might still be too bland though


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

How about:

*Ask, "What If?"*
_Get more book for your buck_​
Hopefully the "what if" and the image will be enough to clue people about what's there.
Thoughts?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I love the "get more book for your buck" line!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm going to have to agree with Chris that this might need a more "boring" name so readers know what to expect. I don't think we have any horror books in this promo. Can't we just use Sci-fi/Fantasy in the name? Man, I feel like a wet blanket, but I'm not really feeling any of the names so far.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't Dream It, Read It. 

I agree, simple and to the point is probably better.

ETA: something like 

New Books for the New Year: SciFi, Fantasy and Horror Sale

(or summat like)


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

How about something that presents the event itself as a sort of "introduction" to these genres, as if we're offering a special price to help people discover these books?

Thus:
"Discover Speculative Fiction" (well that's kind of long)
"Beyond Fantasy"
"Phantasms and Realities"  (actually, I kinda like this one)
"Escape for a Buck"

Serenity Now!!!!!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

New Books for the New Year: SciFi & Fantasy Sale
Get more books for your buck.

?


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I like that, Chris. I guess I'll have to come back tomorrow to see what you all agree on as I have to get out of here and get some serious writing done.

Reminder: If you haven't sent me your info for the Razberry Juice feature, I need the following info from all promo participants:

- Book Title
- Blurb no longer than 80 words.

Thanks!

My email address is tswelti [dot] writer [at] gmail [dot] com.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok, I have three banner options so far. I'll make more Monday as well as the banner for the book blog blast:


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice work, JanneCO! I especially like the top one.

Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Julie: Can you change speculative fiction to sci-fi fantasy? BTW, just thought I'd let you know that someone recommended your books to me today.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Julie: Can you change speculative fiction to sci-fi fantasy? BTW, just thought I'd let you know that someone recommended your books to me today.


But then it won't rhyme! What rhymes with fantasy?...


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll make them any way you want - but not tonight.  I have to write this weekend and my author site is messing up due to a WP upgrade, so I'm gonna go do nothing for a while!


----------



## tensen (May 17, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I agree about using "spec" or "speculative", not sure many readers know what it means (or how we're using it).


Ah, speculative always gets the short end of the stick. My local writing group wavered over the use of the term when we were finally trying to rebrand ourselves. Came to the conclusion that if writers didn't know what it meant we were in a bundle of trouble. But readers... it is true, many have no idea that the term exists for genre fiction.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, I was talking to my wife about it and it seems like more of an industry term.


----------



## tensen (May 17, 2011)

Quiss said:


> "Phantasms and Realities" (actually, I kinda like this one)


I like that one... although possibly Phantasms and Unrealities.

Unicorns and Rayguns
Swords and Spaceships

taglines: 
Spotlight on Worlds Beyond
Spotlight on Great Fiction
Spotlight on Amazing Fiction
Illuminating Enchantments


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

tensen said:


> Unicorns and Rayguns


Yes! Let's do this while everyone else is asleep!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like I didn't get in this time. Shame.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Love the banners.
The colours are great.

The top banner confused me at first - I was reading it as "Reading Feed Your Addiction" at first glance.

Love the text on the other two - bend the spine somehow feels like "out of the box" sort of thing. However, the text on the third banner most precisely tells it like it is, from a consumer point of view.

Unicorns & Rayguns is good but leaves out horror, dystopia
How about 'From Unicorns To Rayguns' ?  (a bit long for a banner, though)  "From Unicorns to Laserbeams" ?

Bending Reality for .99 a Pop
Leaving Normal 
Suck it, Muggles!
(hmm, sorry, I haven't had my coffee yet)


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Quiss said:


> Unicorns & Rayguns is good but leaves out horror, dystopia


No! I was kidding! OH please noooooooo!



Quiss said:


> bend the spine somehow feels like "out of the box" sort of thing.


Wait...where's the spine of an ebook? Hm....

Sorry folks, it's been a long night.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I have come to the conclusion that nothing rhymes with fantasy.

I do wish the term "speculative fiction" were more well-known - it's a very useful term for those of us whose books fit under the wider sf/f umbrella but can't comfortably be called either science fiction or fantasy.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Suck it, Muggles!
> (hmm, sorry, I haven't had my coffee yet)


That gets fantasy and maybe horror., 'cause you know He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named would say something just like that... 



Zoe Cannon said:


> I do wish the term "speculative fiction" were more well-known - it's a very useful term for those of us whose books fit under the wider sf/f umbrella but can't comfortably be called either science fiction or fantasy.


Agreed. I spent a long time trying to figure out which category best fits my books. Thankfully, there's lots of tech stuff so I have one great fit, but the rest of it could straddle both science fiction and fantasy.

These might be a bit too wordy, but...what about "Testing the Limits of the Imagination" or "Pushing the Boundaries of Reality"?


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I like "Phantasms and Unrealities" too.  

And those are lovely banners, Julie! I can't even decide which one I like best. Although I do think the lighter lettering is the easiest to read. 

Chris's practical suggestion... 

New Books for the New Year: SciFi & Fantasy Sale
Get more books for your buck.

... might well make the most sense. I do like the bending theme on the banners, though. Definitely catchy.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Phantasms and unrealities
18 books for 18 bucks.

Ok, time for me to sleep.  I'll be around later.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the banners and the idea of working in "Sci-fi/Fantasy" if we really don't have any horror books in the promo. I think that makes it eye-catching for fans of those genres and it's specific about what we're offering.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Dara England said:


> I like the banners and the idea of working in "Sci-fi/Fantasy" if we really don't have any horror books in the promo. I think that makes it eye-catching for fans of those genres and it's specific about what we're offering.


I agree. The banners look great, but I think we'll get more interest if it just says "Sci-fi/Fantasy," assuming that all the books in the promo fit (loosely) within those genres.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Quiss said:


> However, the text on the third banner most precisely tells it like it is, from a consumer point of view.


If I were to choose I'd use the third one. This is SALES COPY. It WILL get clicks. I'll put it up on my own site, for sure.

But I can make them say anything you want. It's like a ten minute fix (max).


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Zoe Cannon said:


> I have come to the conclusion that nothing rhymes with fantasy.
> 
> I do wish the term "speculative fiction" were more well-known - it's a very useful term for those of us whose books fit under the wider sf/f umbrella but can't comfortably be called either science fiction or fantasy.


I think it's up to writers to make it better known. Hence, some of us should definitely put that banner up and show it off.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> 18 books for 18 bucks.


This might not work if people think that it's an 18-book package that'll cost 18 dollars.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

First of all, I apologize for not checking in! Wow! 

JanneCo, Excellent job with the banner. Beautiful. The golden hands don't dominate the feel of the image and it makes the image more mysterious, but still clear when it comes to genre.

As for the copy, the last banner sure demanded my attention and it did a great job of getting the information across. (I give a entire lecture on clarity to my writing students, so, no surprise that I like that one!)

But like T.S., I vote for changing Speculative Fiction, which just doesn't resonate, to Sci Fi Fantasy, though my personal preference, FWIW, is Sci Fi and Fantasy, because, though I haven't read all the books, from the blurbs, that's what our group is all about.

Quiss, I like "Bending Reality for 99 cents a pop" a lot, though I wish we had a better word for "pop." Maybe, we change it to, "Bend Your Reality For 99 Cents."

And I also liked, "Get more book for your buck."


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

99 cents a read? Apiece? For just 99 cents? I'm also less than enthused about speculative fiction. Genre fiction? Even Amazon uses that term, and it's inclusive.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> 99 cents a read? Apiece? For just 99 cents? I'm also less than enthused about speculative fiction. Genre fiction? Even Amazon uses that term, and it's inclusive.


Agreed. If we don't go for Sci Fi and Fantasy, we should consider Genre Fiction.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I've wondered about "genre fiction"

To me, it means "fiction that fits into a certain genre", or perhaps formula, so that could also mean romance or YA or any other genre, not specifically what we're trying to describe.

I really think it would be safest to stay within the sci-fi / fantasy terminology


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Personally, I think "genre fiction" is too generic. (Sorry, I couldn't resist.) 

But it's also true. Romance is a genre, thrillers, mystery, westerns, you name it. About the only thing that doesn't officially qualify as "genre" is so-called "mainstream" (but at any given time, it has it's own conventions too and could thus qualify as a genre). 

And there you have the former lit professor persona running at the keyboard ... 

Anyway, back to the matter at hand. Another suggestion trying to incorporate a bunch ideas: 

Phantasms and unrealities: Bargain scifi and fantasy.
18 authors. 18 books. All for only 99c. Get more book for your buck! 

And we still keep the bending banner for whoever wants to use it. *g*


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Phantasms and unrealities: Bargain scifi and fantasy.
> 18 authors. 18 books. All for only 99c. Get more book for your buck!
> 
> And we still keep the bending banner for whoever wants to use it. *g*


I like this...but we need to make sure it says something like "All for only 99¢ each" or something similar, or people are going to think they can get 18 books for only a buck.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Zoe Cannon said:


> I have come to the conclusion that nothing rhymes with fantasy.
> 
> I do wish the term "speculative fiction" were more well-known - it's a very useful term for those of us whose books fit under the wider sf/f umbrella but can't comfortably be called either science fiction or fantasy.


My work fits perfectly under the speculative fiction umbrella, so it's a shame I didn't get in.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> Personally, I think "genre fiction" is too generic. (Sorry, I couldn't resist.)
> 
> But it's also true. Romance is a genre, thrillers, mystery, westerns, you name it. About the only thing that doesn't officially qualify as "genre" is so-called "mainstream" (but at any given time, it has it's own conventions too and could thus qualify as a genre).
> 
> ...


Agreed. That's genre! I'm just ranking it ahead of speculative.

Sci Fi and Fantasy gets my vote.

I'm not a fan of "Phantasms and Unrealities." Seem "B" level and too soft to draw interest.

But I like the Bargain Sci Fi and Fantasy as it gets right to the point. So does: 18 authors. 18 books. All for only 99c. Get more book for your buck! (Though, Christine is right. It sounds like all the books together are 99 cents.)


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Okay, here's another try: 

Bending Reality: Bargain scifi and fantasy.
18 authors. 18 books. All for only 99c each. Get more book for your buck!


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> Okay, here's another try:
> 
> Bending Reality: Bargain scifi and fantasy.
> 18 authors. 18 books. All for only 99c each. Get more book for your buck!


Nice! I like this one. Let's see what others think.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> Okay, here's another try:
> 
> Bending Reality: Bargain scifi and fantasy.
> 18 authors. 18 books. All for only 99c each. Get more book for your buck!


One possible tweak?

Bending Reality: Bargain Scifi and Fantasy.
18 authors. 18 books. 99c each.
Get more book for your buck!


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

ajalbrinck said:


> One possible tweak?
> 
> Bending Reality: Bargain Scifi and Fantasy.
> 18 authors. 18 books. 99c each.
> Get more book for your buck!


Great re-write!


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

ajalbrinck said:


> One possible tweak?
> 
> Bending Reality: Bargain Scifi and Fantasy.
> 18 authors. 18 books. 99c each.
> Get more book for your buck!


I like this.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions, just one thing - the copy you guys are proposing is way too much to say in a banner. Short and sweet is what we need. We have about 6-7 seconds max to get them to watch the banner.

All of the banner we have up right now are 7 seconds. I'd prefer them to be six, with five frames max, but I allow an extra second for the last frame. The bottom banner has five frames and is 7 seconds. So that gives you an idea of the constraints.

Also, some sites have max size requirements, which I found out after I made a beautiful banner for Harvey and he informed me that I had to cut the size down from 250 kb to 75 kb. Yeah, that was fun.

All these banners are just slightly under 100 kb, so we might be over max on some sites. i could tweak it because I have a lot of colors in the current versions, but the more letters you add, the bigger the file size.

Since you guys seem to be inordinately fixated on the spec fic thing, I changed it. Let's drop that discussion, and move on to something else. now.

Think sales copy - personally, I think the top two are out. I'd only use the one that gets to the point because no one wants to read book on a banner. *We just want them to click.*


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, just one thing - the copy you guys are proposing is way too much to say in a banner. Short and sweet is what we need. We have about 6-7 seconds max to get them to watch the banner.
> 
> All of the banner we have up right now are 7 seconds. I'd prefer them to be six, with five frames max, but I allow an extra second for the last frame. The bottom banner has five frames and is 7 seconds. So that gives you an idea of the constraints.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100% with all of this.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Agreed 100% with all of this.


Ditto

Actually, I wasn't even thinking of the banner with some of the previous posts. More as headline for the actual web page that shows the books.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, just one thing - the copy you guys are proposing is way too much to say in a banner. Short and sweet is what we need. We have about 6-7 seconds max to get them to watch the banner.
> 
> All of the banner we have up right now are 7 seconds. I'd prefer them to be six, with five frames max, but I allow an extra second for the last frame. The bottom banner has five frames and is 7 seconds. So that gives you an idea of the constraints.
> 
> ...


Great banner! Like Quiss, I thought the other lines of copy were for the web page, not for the banner.

If you think 6 seconds is too long for the banner, please change it. Like you said, the point is for people to click, and anything that stops them from clicking should be exorcised.Right now, you've caught their attention, I'd hate to lose that!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Quiss said:


> Actually, I wasn't even thinking of the banner with some of the previous posts. More as headline for the actual web page that shows the books.


That's kinda what I meant as well but the same rule still applies a bit. We want something short. What I'm gathering from this is that it's a good thing we have a bit over a month to work on _naming_ the damned thing.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

The banner looks great!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's the book blast banner:


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thank you so much for making this!

Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

More great banners! 

But yes, I too was thinking in terms of names for the promo and copy for the site.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Nifty banner.

You probably don't need the word "promos" on it, though. It is what it it and it's clear that it's time-limited.

Technically speaking, the word 'promos' is self-serving and doesn't benefit the reader. 
They don't want to know that we're promoting ourselves (despite the obvious) but that we're doing this out of the goodness of our hearts and because we want to save them money while enriching their lives for years and years to come  

I saw a Louis Vitton ad with a beautiful women floating away on a balloon while an even more beautiful man wistfully watches her depart. If my handbag can do that I don't want to know that they're actually saying "hey, buy this, we want to sell more purses!"


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Nifty banner.
> 
> You probably don't need the word "promos" on it, though. It is what it it and it's clear that it's time-limited.


That's the place holder for what we want to call ourselves. Bloggers need to know who's sponsoring this event so I decided to call this group Sci-Fi Fantasy Promos. I'll change it if you guys come to a consensus before this evening like 9 PM MST (and what you come up with fits in that space I have right now) otherwise I'm just going to send it to Heather like this tonight so she can get to work on the invites and stuff.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> That's the place holder for what we want to call ourselves. Bloggers need to know who's sponsoring this event so I decided to call this group Sci-Fi Fantasy Promos. I'll change it if you guys come to a consensus before this evening like 9 PM MST (and what you come up with fits in that space I have right now) otherwise I'm just going to send it to Heather like this tonight so she can get to work on the invites and stuff.


Okay, guys, let's buckle down on this name thing. We can do better than "Sci-Fi Fantasy Promos." How about we just go with "Bending the Edge"?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> That's the place holder for what we want to call ourselves. Bloggers need to know who's sponsoring this event so I decided to call this group Sci-Fi Fantasy Promos. I'll change it if you guys come to a consensus before this evening like 9 PM MST (and what you come up with fits in that space I have right now) otherwise I'm just going to send it to Heather like this tonight so she can get to work on the invites and stuff.


Not likely to reach a consensus. There are some good bits and pieces floating around in this thread. Just grab something and run with it, according to available space. 
Promoting this thing is far more important than worrying about a word here and there. I think we can agree that most people want to hold off on "speculative" and stick with the most easily-recognized terminology.

Oh, more brain=burp:
Fantasy and Beyond
Beyond the Fantastic
Dreams and Science

See what happens when I don't have coffee?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Not likely to reach a consensus. There are some good bits and pieces floating around in this thread. Just grab something and run with it, according to available space.
> Promoting this thing is far more important than worrying about a word here and there. I think we can agree that most people want to hold off on "speculative" and stick with the most easily-recognized terminology.
> 
> Oh, more brain=burp:
> ...


The reason I came up with something so boring is because it lets the bloggers know what's what, without having to be too wordy. They know it's SF and fantasy, they know it's a group promo, they have the dates, and they have the price.

If we had a dedicated web page for all these promos, I'd just use that.

If Chris' page had SF in I, I'd definitely just use that - but it only says fantasy in the url.

So, from my professional opinion as a marketer (and banner maker!) I'd stick with basic and boring (SF/Fantasy Promos) or the default web page (which is freefantasybook.com)

Talk amongst yourselves...I _have_ to write all day today so I will not be back (and if I do venture back in, please SLAP ME) until tonight.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> If Chris' page had SF in it, I'd definitely just use that - but it only says fantasy in the url.


I agree. I'll be happy to transfer to a new URL (and just use a redirect) if anyone can think of something better that's available and covers spec-fic in general. I'll be honest, the site has grown into much more than I had planned when I first got it so the name isn't really fitting any more.

**So, the whole "speculative fiction" thing. Maybe take it and run, try to popularize it like JanneCO said earlier.**
How about:
SpeculativeFictionDaily.com
or
SpecFicDaily ?


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

How about "Bargain SFF books" instead of promo? Or is SFF also something readers don't understand? F&SF? Or is there room for Scifi and Fantasy?


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry I haven't responded earlier; I've been out all day. I like the idea of trying to spread the "speculative fiction" term. I like SpecFicDaily for the URL. SpecFicDeals could also work. For the name, if we're not using speculative fiction/spec fic, I like "Bargain SFF Books" better than "Sci-Fi Fantasy Promos." I think SFF is a fairly common term.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

I like those names too.  And I can throw in $10 for ads. 

I've put in a book description for Lacuna, since it didn't look like we had that:

_"Never again attempt to develop this kind of technology."_

It is with these words that an unknown alien attacker destroys the Earth cities of Tehran, Sydney and Beijing. Fifty million people die... and nothing is ever the same again.

Some call them Demons, some call them Aliens, but to Chinese Naval Captain Melissa Liao they are the enemy. She is given command of one of three great warships built to fight the "demons", the TFR _Beijing_.

Her task is simple. Find who attacked Earth and why... then stop them.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I'm really sorry I was MIA all last week. I was sick and barely peeled myself off the couch.

I'm totally committed to this and will be glad to donate $9-$10 towards the raffle/advertising. Can someone let me know what they need from me immediately? Again, I apologize for being behind.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I'm really sorry I was MIA all last week. I was sick and barely peeled myself off the couch.
> 
> I'm totally committed to this and will be glad to donate $9-$10 towards the raffle/advertising. Can someone let me know what they need from me immediately? Again, I apologize for being behind.


You're not behind! We are just getting started! 

(And just to clarify guys - we'll need $5 or more to Chris and $4 to me. Two separate payments, sorry. But don't send ME anything yet. I won't need it until later. )


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I'm really sorry I was MIA all last week. I was sick and barely peeled myself off the couch.
> 
> I'm totally committed to this and will be glad to donate $9-$10 towards the raffle/advertising. Can someone let me know what they need from me immediately? Again, I apologize for being behind.


Yeah, we're still just getting things going, but T.S. also wanted an 80 word or less book description/blurb for the blog feature she's submitting to RazBerry Juice.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> (And just to clarify guys - we'll need $5 or more to Chris and $4 to me. Two separate payments, sorry. But don't send ME anything yet. I won't need it until later. )


Ah, somehow I totally missed that there would be two separate payments. Once specific monetary needs have been determined, please post!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> Ah, somehow I totally missed that there would be two separate payments. Once specific monetary needs have been determined, please post!


These are the specifics, Ruth. $4 to me and $5 to Chris. If you want to kick in more for advertising to Chris, everyone is free to do that.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, I sent out another group email today to everyone involved, hopefully clearing things up.  

If anyone didn't get it please let me know.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Yeah, I sent out another group email today to everyone involved, hopefully clearing things up.
> 
> If anyone didn't get it please let me know.


Email received. PayPal transfer should be winging its way to your account.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I'll send the money to you tomorrow, Chris. And I'll get the info for T.S. My blurb as is will be too long, so I'll need to rework it and come up with something more concise--which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm in the same spot with my blurb.

Oh, leave me alone!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> I'm in the same spot with my blurb.


You guys are slacking! By which I mean, I'll prod my wife in to turning hers in sometime too...


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice looking banners, JanneCo. Thanks for putting them together. I'm happy with whichever one gets the popular vote. On a name for the promo, too many cooks spoil the... I forget what they spoil. So anyway, you guys choose whatever you like and I'll be good with it.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Just sent you money, Chris. Will be interesting to see what kind of advertising pot we come up with.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Chris, I sent the ad money to you just a little while ago.

T.S., I sent you my revised blurb (clocking in at precisely 80 words--go me!) and a 200x300 cover image.

If anyone else needs anything, please let me know.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Forgot to mention I can throw in some Project Wonderful ads; I have a small war chest over there. It'd be great if I could get a 125x125 or a 160x600 for the purpose...


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I sent my blurb to Chris. I assume that it is now in the hands of our official "blurb person" but if not, please let me know. 

If anyone needs anything, give me a shout, please.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

What's your experience with Project Wonderful, Meilin? I've heard some good things about it.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Ruth, I've had some luck with it. I only advertise through them and through Goodreads. I don't know how well GR works, really, but it's pay per click so I don't pay much.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe I'll experiment with some of those. I need some new ways to promote my books, now that I'm slowly pulling them from Select.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> Maybe I'll experiment with some of those. I need some new ways to promote my books, now that I'm slowly pulling them from Select.


I've been thinking about Goodreads ads as well. I've never heard of Project Wonderful -- happy to get that suggestion!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

PW is definitely good bang for the buck; the ads are super cheap in most cases.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Sorry I've been a bit absent the last few days, I'm working on some behind the scenes stuff for the site. Just wanted to say that ENT bargain book of the day is open for submissions again. Anyone who meets the requirements should definitely d apply and try to get it to line up with the promo!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Sorry I've been a bit absent the last few days, I'm working on some behind the scenes stuff for the site. Just wanted to say that ENT bargain book of the day is open for submissions again. Anyone who meets the requirements should definitely d apply and try to get it to line up with the promo!


Do you suppose ENT might feature us as a group? Not sure how that would work.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> Do you suppose ENT might feature us as a group? Not sure how that would work.


Hm. I'd say it doesn't look likely given that they only list 7 a day and aren't scheduling guaranteed dates.

BUT speaking of advertising we currently have $115 in our ad budget and are still waiting to hear back from 6 people - so we should have a decent amount.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Hm. I'd say it doesn't look likely given that they only list 7 a day and aren't scheduling guaranteed dates.
> 
> BUT speaking of advertising we currently have $115 in our ad budget and are still waiting to hear back from 6 people - so we should have a decent amount.


I"m sending mine right now! Ooops! Sorry!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's the final banner for the promo blog blast:










I have a *task for everyone to do* later as well, so keep your eyes peeled on this thread...(isn't that a gross expression?)


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Here's the final banner for the promo blog blast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great banner, JanneCO ... thank you!


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Here's the final banner for the promo blog blast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Thanks, Julie!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

JanneCO said:


>


Fantastic work!


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Here's the final banner for the promo blog blast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. It looks great! I'm keeping my eyes peeled. BTW, I have an extra peeler in case someone needs one.


----------



## AKMartin (Jul 21, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Here's the final banner for the promo blog blast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking Banner nice work 

Anthony


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

IB said:


> Thank you. It looks great! I'm keeping my eyes peeled. BTW, I have an extra peeler in case someone needs one.


Ew


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Excellent banner, Julie! Thanks. And I will try to peel my eyes in time.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

OK - unpeel your eyes! 

Please enter your promo book in the Linky List...Explanation below...

I made a Linky list to put all our covers into a hop (sorta...I'm still thinking this through, it won't be a traditional hop, more like a way to click on the books on the Book Bloggers webpage when we do the blast...but anyway, it looks cool too) so go to this page and scroll down until you see my book cover:

http://newadultaddiction.blogspot.com/p/giveaways.html

Then add your book to the list by clicking *You are next... Click here to enter*
Then add your info (Title means the title of your book), link it to amazon and then upload your cover image and when it asks you if you want to crop it yourself, say YES - then crop it the way you want and this will put your book in the Linky.

It's a BIT temperamental at times - especially this thumbnail Linky, so if it gives you problems, like not letting you upload an image (it did this to me), just refresh the page. I've noticed that the Linky lists have weird quirks.

Thanks and I hope to see everyone's pretty covers in the list soon! 

*Also - *if you're not familiar with Linky Lists - you can click the button at the bottom of the list where it says "Get the code here" and embed the list into your website as well. It updates in real time, just like the Rafflecopters do, so you'll always have the most current version of the list after you put the code on your page.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Please enter your promo book in the Linky List...Explanation below...


Done -- no problems!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Hmm, title is limited to 15 characters?  Is the "link" our Amazon book page?

GAAAAA, and I uploaded the wrong image!  Duh! How can I fix this?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Hmm, title is limited to 15 characters? Is the "link" our Amazon book page?
> 
> GAAAAA, and I uploaded the wrong image! Duh! How can I fix this?


What do you want it to say? I'll change it for you. It has a character limit to keep the columns lined up.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> What do you want it to say? I'll change it for you. It has a character limit to keep the columns lined up.


Can you just delete it? I have to upload a new picture.
Derp.

The title won't fit in its entirety then. Not sure what to do Gods/Chenoweth? (Next time I pick some random name out of a phone book I'll pick a short one!)


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Done! That wasn't too hard.  

What will we be doing with the list?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> Done! That wasn't too hard.


Oh suuuure, now I feel like a right dweeb for messing up


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Can you just delete it? I have to upload a new picture.
> Derp.
> 
> The title won't fit in its entirety then. Not sure what to do Gods/Chenoweth? (Next time I pick some random name out of a phone book I'll pick a short one!)


I deleted it and you can have 25 characters!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> I deleted it and you can have 25 characters!


Done


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Really nice!



JanneCO said:


> Here's the final banner for the promo blog blast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like I go into the camp with those with problems. I can't get it to upload my book cover.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Done!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

IB said:


> Looks like I go into the camp with those with problems. I can't get it to upload my book cover.


Refresh the page...it's working every time I used it today and I just redid Chris' and did TS's earlier.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> OK - unpeel your eyes!
> 
> Please enter your promo book in the Linky List...Explanation below...


I'm in!


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Refresh the page...it's working every time I used it today and I just redid Chris' and did TS's earlier.


I used a different browser and it worked. It case anyone has the same problem, try using Firefox.

BUT, as you see, I couldn't delete the version that's badly cropped, so, now, instead of no listing, I'm listed twice!

Tell me how to delete the first version and I'll get rid of it, or you can delete it.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

IB said:


> I used a different browser and it worked. It case anyone has the same problem, try using Firefox.
> 
> BUT, as you see, I couldn't delete the version that's badly cropped, so, now, instead of no listing, I'm listed twice!
> 
> Tell me how to delete the first version and I'll get rid of it, or you can delete it.


I deleted it for you!

I think they look pretty cool! Hopefully everyone else will put their books up over the next few days. If you're just coming in on the thread, here's the low-down on what we're talking about:



> Please enter your promo book in the Linky List...Explanation below...
> 
> I made a Linky list to put all our covers into a hop (sorta...I'm still thinking this through, it won't be a traditional hop, more like a way to click on the books on the Book Bloggers webpage when we do the blast...but anyway, it looks cool too) so go to this page and scroll down until you see my book cover:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I just added mine as well.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Once everyone has their covers up, I will post the linky to my blog.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

So, I've been preoccupied and just thought everyone was busy too...turns out I wasn't getting my subscription mail to this thread...

I'm still here!

Happy Xmas and stuffthings!

To see what I've been up to, check out the NEW site: www.SpecFicDaily.com

Most things are the same but I designed a new header (and logos for the social media things) and sorting by genre/device works now.  
I'll be sharing a new feature (that I'll need help stress testing) tonight after I wake up.  

Hi everyone, I'm back.  Have a good day, I'm off to bed.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> So, I've been preoccupied and just thought everyone was busy too...turns out I wasn't getting my subscription mail to this thread...
> 
> I'm still here!
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! hope you had a nice Christmas!


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> So, I've been preoccupied and just thought everyone was busy too...turns out I wasn't getting my subscription mail to this thread...
> 
> I'm still here!
> 
> ...


Nice site. I like the clean look. Merry Christmas!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Merry Christmas from me too! 

Be happy to stress test when you need it, Chris. Just let us know!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I know it's late but I'm awake. I've enabled a new feature on the site that allows authors to list their PERMA-FREE books. Fill out the form and the book gets listed on the site under Freebies/Perma-Free automatically.

So, if any of you have a perma-free book give it a try and help me test it please? Also, I'm working on the same thing for short-term freebies (and paid books eventually).

Thanks everyone, I hope your holidays weren't too stressful!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I know it's late but I'm awake. I've enabled a new feature on the site that allows authors to list their PERMA-FREE books. Fill out the form and the book gets listed on the site under Freebies/Perma-Free automatically.
> 
> So, if any of you have a perma-free book give it a try and help me test it please? Also, I'm working on the same thing for short-term freebies (and paid books eventually).
> 
> Thanks everyone, I hope your holidays weren't too stressful!


When I loaded up the details of my book and pressed enter, I got this error message.

"Sorry. The page you are finding seem doesn't exist."

i.e. it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I forgot to set it to actually post instead of marking it as a "draft".  Fixed it and your post is up now!  Thanks!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I forgot to set it to actually post instead of marking it as a "draft". Fixed it and your post is up now! Thanks!


Thanks! I hope to be in on the next promo.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> I know it's late but I'm awake. I've enabled a new feature on the site that allows authors to list their PERMA-FREE books. Fill out the form and the book gets listed on the site under Freebies/Perma-Free automatically.
> 
> So, if any of you have a perma-free book give it a try and help me test it please? Also, I'm working on the same thing for short-term freebies (and paid books eventually).
> 
> Thanks everyone, I hope your holidays weren't too stressful!


Aiming for the reverse jinx by saying that I'm waiting for my prequel to get set to perma-free and will test this out immediately when it happens.

:runs to check book:

Anyway, like I said, I'll definitely try this out when my book gets set perma-free.  Thanks!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

The only thing I have permafree at the moment is my short story, "Mars: A Traveler's Guide." Listing it on your site went without a hitch.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

ajalbrinck said:


> Aiming for the reverse jinx by saying that I'm waiting for my prequel to get set to perma-free and will test this out immediately when it happens.
> 
> :runs to check book:
> 
> Anyway, like I said, I'll definitely try this out when my book gets set perma-free.  Thanks!


Good luck with that!



RuthNestvold said:


> The only thing I have permafree at the moment is my short story, "Mars: A Traveler's Guide." Listing it on your site went without a hitch.


I see that, thanks for playing! 

I'm almost done with the limited-time freebie stuff, I don't plan on sleeping today so hopefully it'll be up sometime tonight. Once it's finished it'll allow you to enter the date the promo starts/stops and the posts will automatically show up on the correct days only.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Just FYI - if you have not put your book in the Linky (see below if you've missed the last two posts about that) then you wil not be promoted in the Blog Blast...just so ya know! *



> Please enter your promo book in the Linky List...Explanation below...
> 
> I made a Linky list to put all our covers into a hop (sorta...I'm still thinking this through, it won't be a traditional hop, more like a way to click on the books on the Book Bloggers webpage when we do the blast...but anyway, it looks cool too) so go to this page and scroll down until you see my book cover:
> 
> ...


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> *Just FYI - if you have not put your book in the Linky (see below if you've missed the last two posts about that) then you wil not be promoted in the Blog Blast...just so ya know! *


Can we please have a little extra time for this? I went from being out of town to it being Christmas, and I have my stepdaughter's wedding on Friday, and frankly, I have enough time to pop in here and check on things occasionally, but I don't know about having to resize covers, etc. (haven't had Photoshop open for days).

Thanks!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> Can we please have a little extra time for this? I went from being out of town to it being Christmas, and I have my stepdaughter's wedding on Friday, and frankly, I have enough time to pop in here and check on things occasionally, but I don't know about having to resize covers, etc. (haven't had Photoshop open for days).
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Christine - you don't need to resize anything. Just upload it and you can crop it right there on the webpage.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm having trouble, too. I'll try again from upstairs/my desktop.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I had issues with the thumbnail if I tried to use a URL.  Once I uploaded it from my computer it worked the first time.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I keep getting an error when I try to upload the cover from my HD.

ETA: Well, if finally uploaded something but it cropped the cover into something that is unlikely to spur sales.

I absolutely apologize to ALL involved but I feel that I have to withdraw from this promotion. I hope that this doesn't cause anyone else any problem and I apologize if I have wasted anyone's time.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Hi Christine - you don't need to resize anything. Just upload it and you can crop it right there on the webpage.


Okay, I'll try to do it tomorrow morning. I'm crashing after doing Boxing Day dinner for my soon-to-be son-in-law and stepdaughter.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

ChristinePope said:


> Okay, I'll try to do it tomorrow morning. I'm crashing after doing Boxing Day dinner for my soon-to-be son-in-law and stepdaughter.


I just took care of it for you, don't worry about it Christine, enjoy your holiday.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

I am quite confused at this point, but I uploaded the cover as asked. If I've missed ANY step, it's not due to malice, just incompetence. That's my excuse for everything these days. 

Lemme know if I've missed anything gang...


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry that I've been absent. I can't even tell you guys what I've been up to. Let's just say I'm hardly sleeping.

When I went to the giveaway page on NA Addiction the other day, my book was already there. Do I need to do anything else with that?

I'll be compiling names of people who still haven't sent me their info for the Razberry Juice feature and I'll post that January 1st. If you still haven't sent me your info, this is what I need:

- Book Title
- Blurb no longer than 80 words.

My email address is tswelti [dot] writer [at] gmail [dot] com. Thanks!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> I keep getting an error when I try to upload the cover from my HD.
> 
> ETA: Well, if finally uploaded something but it cropped the cover into something that is unlikely to spur sales.
> 
> I absolutely apologize to ALL involved but I feel that I have to withdraw from this promotion. I hope that this doesn't cause anyone else any problem and I apologize if I have wasted anyone's time.


I am willing to come in and fill the position in the promotion, if I'm allowed.

Please let me know here, or PM me.

Thanks


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> I keep getting an error when I try to upload the cover from my HD.
> 
> ETA: Well, if finally uploaded something but it cropped the cover into something that is unlikely to spur sales.
> 
> I absolutely apologize to ALL involved but I feel that I have to withdraw from this promotion. I hope that this doesn't cause anyone else any problem and I apologize if I have wasted anyone's time.


The cropped version doesn't look bad to me. If you're withdrawing from the promotion for other reasons, I understand, but if it's because of not being able to get this to work, I'd say leave it as-is and you'll be fine.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I just took care of it for you, don't worry about it Christine, enjoy your holiday.


Thank you soooo much! Tomorrow is the wedding, and I'm a little fried.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'll be away from my computer for a couple of days but when I get back I'll round everyone up and send out another message about what we still need and from whom.

In general, here's what we've needed.


$5 (minimum) for ads sent to ctarwater [at] gmail
80 word blurb sent to TSWelti
Cover uploaded to JanneCO site

If we can, let's try to get it all taken care of before the 1st. I understand that everyone is busy given the time of year so JanneCO I'll add whoever is missing once I get back (around the 30th). TS I'll send a shortened blurb of whoever is missing at the same time. I know we all need these things so that we can push forward with the promo. Everyone, please remember that although the promo isn't until the end of January, we'll be doing things like the blog hop, rafflecopter, etc. to build excitement beforehand and that's why we're trying to get these things done.

Also, I need more coffee.



Alondo said:


> I am willing to come in and fill the position in the promotion, if I'm allowed.


Done.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I should be good with all of these things. If anyone is missing something from me, please let me know.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> OK - unpeel your eyes!
> 
> Please enter your promo book in the Linky List...Explanation below...
> 
> ...


Well, this is one of those "good news/bad news" things. I successfully uploaded my details. However, I screwed up on cropping the image the first time and when I tried to re-submit, I found that I had taken up slots 16 and 17. I tried to delete 16, but there was no way to do so.

Can you do this? So sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I'll be away from my computer for a couple of days but when I get back I'll round everyone up and send out another message about what we still need and from whom.
> 
> In general, here's what we've needed.
> 
> ...


Chris. Thanks for your PM. Am now playing catch up. I've done the above essentials. Am now going back and re-reading all the previous posts to fill in on anything I may have missed.

Cheers.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Sorry that I've been absent. I can't even tell you guys what I've been up to. Let's just say I'm hardly sleeping.
> 
> When I went to the giveaway page on NA Addiction the other day, my book was already there. Do I need to do anything else with that?
> 
> ...


No, you're good! I put it up for you!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

We have three people missing from the promo - 
Anna Kyss - Wings of Shadow
MeiLin Miranda - Lovers and Beloveds
Keith R.A. DeCandido - Dragon Precinct


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Alondo said:


> Well, this is one of those "good news/bad news" things. I successfully uploaded my details. However, I screwed up on cropping the image the first time and when I tried to re-submit, I found that I had taken up slots 16 and 17. I tried to delete 16, but there was no way to do so.
> 
> Can you do this? So sorry for the trouble.


I deleted the first one, so you're good to go.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Zoe Cannon said:


> The cropped version doesn't look bad to me. If you're withdrawing from the promotion for other reasons, I understand, but if it's because of not being able to get this to work, I'd say leave it as-is and you'll be fine.


Thanks, Zoe. That wasn't the only reason, but it did add to the stress. There are times when it is best just to call it a day, and this was one of those times.

I hope you all have a great and successful promotion and thanks for understanding.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I deleted the first one, so you're good to go.


Thanks Janne. I was SO embarrassed when it appeared twice!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm still struggling with the 80 word blurb. I suppose I could go with what KND gave me for my $100:

_A prince wants to join a sex temple. Some think this is a good idea, some don't._

Yes, really. This is why I don't recommend KND.  Anyway, I'm also having trouble with the link thingie. I'll try again tonight and if I can't, someone's gonna have to do it for me. I will work on the blurb again tonight. Goldurnit, them things is hard.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I was lucky in that I already had a short blurb because Smashwords requires it. It took me forever to get it right when I was getting ready to publish. I don't know why short blurbs are harder than longer ones, but they are.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> I'm still struggling with the 80 word blurb. I suppose I could go with what KND gave me for my $100:
> 
> _A prince wants to join a sex temple. Some think this is a good idea, some don't._
> 
> Yes, really. This is why I don't recommend KND.  Anyway, I'm also having trouble with the link thingie. I'll try again tonight and if I can't, someone's gonna have to do it for me. I will work on the blurb again tonight. Goldurnit, them things is hard.


MeiLin, I'm reading _Lovers & Beloveds_ right now and am loving it! Happy to offer blurb suggestions, if I finish it in time ...


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> _A prince wants to join a sex temple. Some think this is a good idea, some don't._


LOL...actually, it's quite succinct! 

It is hard though. I'm writing a promo for this promo to send to Heather right now and I'm just sitting here looking at the page like duh> It finally occurred to me to actually list the books and authors...


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> $5 (minimum) for ads sent to ctarwater [at] gmail
> 80 word blurb sent to TSWelti
> Cover uploaded to JanneCO site


Check, check, and check.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Blurb in. One last attempt at the link thing before I whine for help.

Becca, thanks!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> $5 (minimum) for ads sent to ctarwater [at] gmail
> 80 word blurb sent to TSWelti
> Cover uploaded to JanneCO site


I'm pretty sure I've gotten all that done. If I haven't, someone please let me know!

And when should we start announcing things on blogs and Facebook and the like?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> I'm pretty sure I've gotten all that done. If I haven't, someone please let me know!
> 
> And when should we start announcing things on blogs and Facebook and the like?


I would hold off until very close to the scheduled time - we don't want to prohibit current sales with the announcement of a price cut. It might be more effective if it gets blasted on the day of the sale and not before this time.

I was going to put up our banner on the NAA page where the cover Linky is, but then decided that might stop people from buying our books right now.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> I would hold off until very close to the scheduled time - we don't want to prohibit current sales with the announcement of a price cut. It might be more effective if it gets blasted on the day of the sale and not before this time.
> 
> I was going to put up our banner on the NAA page where the cover Linky is, but then decided that might stop people from buying our books right now.


Yes. I thought the sale price would be promoted during the sale, which is why we're having it for more than one day. Promoting the sale before would hurt current sales.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> I would hold off until very close to the scheduled time - we don't want to prohibit current sales with the announcement of a price cut. It might be more effective if it gets blasted on the day of the sale and not before this time.
> 
> I was going to put up our banner on the NAA page where the cover Linky is, but then decided that might stop people from buying our books right now.


Very good point.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok everyone, I'm back!

@JanneCO I've added the missing covers to the blog hop (except for Dragon Precinct, I haven't heard from his rep in over a week. I emailed him to see if he's actually still in the promo or not, will give him a day or two to reply)

@TSWelti - I'll try to have blurbs for you today/tomorrow.

@Everyone else - that means we're pretty much caught up for now! We managed to raise $150 for ads but I want to make sure of something...
Remember that earlier on we said that we said this money was just for ads and that JanneCO would collect AN ADDITIONAL $4 later on?

Well *those of you who sent me more than $5, was that just for the ads or for the ads as well as the $4 that JanneCO will need later?* It's fine either way, but I want to make sure before I start buying ads. In other words - who can't pitch in another $4 in the newt week or two? Either message or email me.

Once that's sorted then we can decide where our advertising dollars will go.

Thanks again everyone, I know it's been a bit hectic given the season and our constantly changing ideas, but I feel good about this promo!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Ok everyone, I'm back!
> 
> Well *those of you who sent me more than $5, was that just for the ads or for the ads as well as the $4 that JanneCO will need later?* It's fine either way, but I want to make sure before I start buying ads. In other words - who can't pitch in another $4 in the newt week or two? Either message or email me.
> 
> ...


The extra I sent is just...extra. I'll send the $4 to JanneCo whenever you guys need it.

Thanks you for organizing this. I know it's been a bit like herding cats!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

My extra was extra as well, so we can hopefully buy more ads. I'll send the money to J.A. whenever she's ready for it.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I think it's clear my extra was for your ads!    But just to keep it straight, it was for ads.    (Or I'm really going insane!)


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Ok everyone, I'm back!
> 
> @JanneCO I've added the missing covers to the blog hop (except for Dragon Precinct, I haven't heard from his rep in over a week. I emailed him to see if he's actually still in the promo or not, will give him a day or two to reply)
> 
> ...


Ditto my extra - all for ads.

Actually It might be an idea to assume all the extra is for ads, as that seems to be the consensus, and then figure out what we can afford. If we could maybe secure a much better ad. by contributing a little more, then put that to us, and I reckon you will have no problem stumping up the rest.

I think it's pretty clear that the vast majority of participants are fully invested in the process, and determined to make it a success.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I think it's clear my extra was for your ads!  But just to keep it straight, it was for ads.  (Or I'm really going insane!)


Crap, I thought it was coffee and beer money. Oooops. 



Alondo said:


> Ditto my extra - all for ads.
> 
> Actually It might be an idea to assume all the extra is for ads, as that seems to be the consensus, and then figure out what we can afford. If we could maybe secure a much better ad. by contributing a little more, then put that to us, and I reckon you will have no problem stumping up the rest.
> 
> I think it's pretty clear that the vast majority of participants are fully invested in the process, and determined to make it a success.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure everyone was clear on the costs but I know holidays get crazy so I just want to confirm first. I'm trying to finish a few things up today but I'll likely have an ad suggestion by tomorrow. Then we can all discuss, disagree, argue, or ignore it accordingly. But seriously I'm more interested to see if anyone has any suggestions more than the standard forum go-tos.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Alondo said:


> Ditto my extra - all for ads.
> 
> Actually It might be an idea to assume all the extra is for ads, as that seems to be the consensus, and then figure out what we can afford. If we could maybe secure a much better ad. by contributing a little more, then put that to us, and I reckon you will have no problem stumping up the rest.
> 
> I think it's pretty clear that the vast majority of participants are fully invested in the process, and determined to make it a success.


I was going to respond but I'll just +1 this instead.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> The extra I sent is just...extra. I'll send the $4 to JanneCo whenever you guys need it.


What Christine said.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> The extra I sent is just...extra. I'll send the $4 to JanneCo whenever you guys need it.
> 
> Thanks you for organizing this. I know it's been a bit like herding cats!


Ditto!

Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

My extra was also just extra for ads. Whoopie ad funds! *g*


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok then, I've heard back from a lot of you so lets assume we have about $150 for ads right now.

In the past I've had good results with banner ads on ENT which run about $30.
I've also run ads with Kindle Fire Department and get good results but the price goes up to about $150. (Includes Facebook, twitter, and all of our books split between 2 blog posts)

Meilin also offered to run some of her project wonderful ads for us during the promo too.

So, we can go with my normal 2 but I'm also open to suggestions.  Anyone have any ideas for more Spec-fic centered places to advertise?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll just leave it up to you - I'm not sure.  KFD sounds expensive - do you think it's worth it?  I've never used them before.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Dude, you breathe this stuff. I trust your instinct.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok then, I'll send an email and see what the current rates are for KFD.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Hi again everyone, it's time for updates!

First, we had one person drop out (or rather not return any emails beyond the first one) so there's been a replacement.  It's all good.

Second, the blog feature with KFD has been discussed and paid for.  2 blog posts on 01/30.  Half of the books in each post, one post in the morning, one in the afternoon.  Will also be tweeted and facebooked.  Ad design for ENT will be finished today/tomorrow.  I'm still looking into a few other ad possibilities as well.

Tertiary things come third! I'm still working on the site to maximize traffic for the site leading up to and during the promo.  Authors can now submit permafree books, temporarily free books, and $5 and under books.  I've started a real newsletter and it's slowly building.  I really want to promote facebook posts about the promo but I'm about 230 likes short of being able to do it.  So let's get cracking on whipping up 230 likes  

Lastly, I hope everyone is doing well.  I'll have the promo page designed in the next day or so.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Slight modification in the tour banner (new website url for Chris)


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

If anyone is stuck for promotion ideas, here are some suggestions.

Cheap ebook sites on Facebook. Put Cheap Reads, Bargain e-books, etc different combinations.... in the facebook search bar and start notifying. If it is a wall that allows you to post, wait until the day of but make sure you paste the url to a document and note to go back to it on the day. If it is one that does not allow you to submit on their wall, send a pm with your link to Amazon and a short request to be featured on Jan 30 -Feb 3 while the sale is on. Don't forget the link.

Other sites/blogs to notify.

http://bargainbooksy.com/for-authors
http://addictedtoebooks.com/
http://authormarketingclub.com/members/submit-your-book/
http://bargainebookhunter.com/feature-your-book/
http://blog.booksontheknob.org/
http://the-cheap.net/contact-2/
http://ereadernewstoday.com/
http://fireapps.blogspot.com/p/for-app-developers.html
http://flurriesofwords.blogspot.com/
http://freebooksy.com
http://goodkindles.blogspot.com/p/how-to-add-book.html
http://kindle-author.com/advertise/
http://kindlenationdaily.com/
http://thefrugalereader.wufoo.com/forms/frugal-freebie-submissions/
http://thekindledailydeal.com/contact.cfm
http://super-e-books.com/submit-your-book/
http://www.centsibleereads.com/p/for-authors.html
http://www.ereaderiq.com/free/
http://www.fkbooksandtips.com/
http://www.freeebooksdaily.com/p/contact.html
http://www.indiebookslist.com/
http://www.pixelofink.com/
http://kindlespice.com/submissions
http://www.shainarichmond.com/myblogs/spicy-romance-submission-form/
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFNrbUVhS3JUQW5EREtaOTB6UUwtUnc6MQ
http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/promoting-ebooks-with-kdp-select/
http://www.weekinrewind.com/advertise/
http://www.facebook.com/allthingskindle?sk=wall
http://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/532710-free-books
http://thekindlebookreview.blogspot.com
http://the-cheap.net/
http://snickslist.com/contact/
http://flurriesofwords.blogspot.com/
http://incredibleindieebooks.blogspot.com

Sounds a lot of work I know, but if we split it 18 ways it would be a relatively small investment of time for each of us.

What does anyone think?


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I'm happy to pitch in, so I can tackle a portion of these.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

*OK - I have a new assignment for you guys. * I'm having trouble finding the right coordinator for the book blast, so let's try to coordinate our own. I've set up another Linky - this one is easier. Go to the Giveaway page again: http://newadultaddiction.blogspot.com/p/giveaways.html

Click the blue link that says *You are next... Click here to enter*
Add your BLOG or WEBSITE NAME to the title field
Add your BLOG or WEBSITE LINK to the link field
Add your name and email in the last two fields.

You'll be put on the list. I figure we'll save ourselves $30 for the blast, set up our own and give it away in two smaller prizes of $15 each.

Maybe we get outside people to sign up and maybe we just have our own blogs on there. Either way, I think it's a better use of the money because I'm not convinced our genre is the right one to maximize the book blast idea.

If you want to help recruit bloggers to sign up just copy and paste this html code into your own blog/website and spread the word. It's got the image and the linky and the info all in there.


*Speculative Fiction Books and Authors*
*MASSIVE Giveaway Coming Soon! *



We are coordinating a special promo blitz for all SF/Fantasy lovers! Get in on the giveaway by hosting the promo on your blog, just sign up your blog in the Linky below! You will be sent all promo info via e-mail.



​


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Done!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> Done!


YAY!


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

My blog doesn't have a title, aside from my name. Should I just put my name in?

Also, could you explain how the book blast will work?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Zoe Cannon said:


> My blog doesn't have a title, aside from my name. Should I just put my name in?
> 
> Also, could you explain how the book blast will work?


Yeah, you can put your name in there.

I'll know more about how the blast will go once I see how many people we have in the Linky. But basically it's just a bunch of bloggers posting the promo all at the same time so it's in everyone's feed - this gives it more exposure because bloggers who look at their feed every morning (or whenever) will see the promo. That's the basic reasoning behind a blitz. To pretty much swamp all the blogs with the same message to make people want to respond and click on the post to read more about it. What they do after that depends on a lot of things, all of which are out of our control because either they see what they like or they don't.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Done the "linky" thing.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Linky signup done.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> *OK - I have a new assignment for you guys. * I'm having trouble finding the right coordinator for the book blast, so let's try to coordinate our own. I've set up another Linky - this one is easier. Go to the Giveaway page again: http://newadultaddiction.blogspot.com/p/giveaways.html
> 
> Click the blue link that says *You are next... Click here to enter*
> Add your BLOG or WEBSITE NAME to the title field
> ...


JanneCO, the "You are next... Click here to enter" isn't showing up on the page for me (looking at http://newadultaddiction.blogspot.com/p/giveaways.html). Tried two browsers -- nada.

ETA: Same thing when I try to add the code to my blog. I get the banner, then this text --


> We are coordinating a special promo blitz for all SF/Fantasy lovers! Get in on the giveaway by hosting the promo on your blog, just sign up your blog in the Linky below! You will be sent all promo into via e-mail.


Then no link.

What aren't I getting, here?? Oh, and "into"-->"info."


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like Linky Tools site is down right now.  I'll keep an eye on it and let you know when it goes back up.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Glad to know I'm not crazy...I just went to sign up, too, and couldn't. I'll check in again later today.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like the link is working again! Here's the original post:



> *OK - I have a new assignment for you guys. *I'm having trouble finding the right coordinator for the book blast, so let's try to coordinate our own. I've set up another Linky - this one is easier. Go to the Giveaway page again: http://newadultaddiction.blogspot.com/p/giveaways.html
> 
> Click the blue link that says You are next... Click here to enter
> Add your BLOG or WEBSITE NAME to the title field
> ...


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, got it!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I just added myself to the list.

The Kindle Fire Department ad is all taken care of.  Working on caffeinating myself right now.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Okay, I'm on there, too. (Wish it hadn't stripped the apostrophe out of "Christine Pope's Blog," though...)

I also passed the info on to a blogging friend of mine to see if she'd be interested in hosting.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> Okay, I'm on there, too. (Wish it hadn't stripped the apostrophe out of "Christine Pope's Blog," though...)


I added it back in!  EDIT: Whelp - it stripped it out again. Must be a coding thing. Sorry! I tried! I can make it just say Christine Pope if you want.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> I added it back in!  EDIT: Whelp - it stripped it out again. Must be a coding thing. Sorry! I tried! I can make it just say Christine Pope if you want.


Looks like mine lost the apostrophe as well. Can you take out the "s blog" ending on mine as well?


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I added it back in!  EDIT: Whelp - it stripped it out again. Must be a coding thing. Sorry! I tried! I can make it just say Christine Pope if you want.


Thanks -- yes, just have it say "Christine Pope." Don't want anyone to think I'm grammar-challenged!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Done and done!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm linkified now too. I'll post the announcement to my blog tomorrow.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Done! Is it possible to book ads on KFD so close to our promo dates? I though they were booked months in advance.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

IB said:


> Done! Is it possible to book ads on KFD so close to our promo dates? I though they were booked months in advance.


You know, I'm not sure. I just book the featured posts and I've already paid and confirmed with Gadget over there so I know we're good.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> Okay, I'm on there, too. (Wish it hadn't stripped the apostrophe out of "Christine Pope's Blog," though...)
> 
> I also passed the info on to a blogging friend of mine to see if she'd be interested in hosting.


I had the same problem with my book title x.x I guess Linky doesn't like apostrophes.


----------



## tensen (May 17, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> @JanneCO I've added the missing covers to the blog hop (except for Dragon Precinct, I haven't heard from his rep in over a week. I emailed him to see if he's actually still in the promo or not, will give him a day or two to reply)


I'll get that to you shortly.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> *OK - I have a new assignment for you guys. * I'm having trouble finding the right coordinator for the book blast, so let's try to coordinate our own. I've set up another Linky - this one is easier. Go to the Giveaway page again: http://newadultaddiction.blogspot.com/p/giveaways.html
> 
> Click the blue link that says *You are next... Click here to enter*
> Add your BLOG or WEBSITE NAME to the title field
> ...


Has everyone done this? I have 19 on the Linky list but some of them are book blogger friends of mine, so I know not everyone has done this...


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Has everyone done this?  I have 19 on the Linky list but some of them are book blogger friends of mine, so I know not everyone has done this...


I don't have a blog, so I'm missing. I will pitch in by making the rounds on some message boards to lure victims... err I mean attract readers.

C.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I posted to my blog but the linky didn't come through. I deleted and tried again today, with the same result. Here's the post:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/01/08/upcoming-book-blast-group-promo/

Anyone have an idea how I can get the linky to show on Wordpress?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> I posted to my blog but the linky didn't come through. I deleted and tried again today, with the same result. Here's the post:
> 
> http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/01/08/upcoming-book-blast-group-promo/
> 
> Anyone have an idea how I can get the linky to show on Wordpress?


Wordpress hosted blogs can't post scripts, so you'll just have to post and link it to the giveaway page, or when Chris gets his page up, to his page on SpecFicDaily.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Wordpress hosted blogs can't post scripts, so you'll just have to post and link it to the giveaway page, or when Chris gets his page up, to his page on SpecFicDaily.


J.A., I thought we weren't going to promote this until we get close to the date. Or is this not promotion? As you saw on another thread, I'm no expert in marketing when it comes to this, so please fill me! Thanks!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

IB said:


> J.A., I thought we weren't going to promote this until we get close to the date. Or is this not promotion? As you saw on another thread, I'm no expert in marketing when it comes to this, so please fill me! Thanks!


I'm not promoting the sale, I'm signing up bloggers to do a blast for us on the first day and the only way I know to sign up bloggers is to actually ask them to participate and give them the information they need so they can make a decision. I asked everyone to post about the sign-ups because we're all in this together and collectively we have more reach than we do alone.

I need everyone's website in the HOP Linky, not the cover Linky - that is done now. That's a cross reference from your cover to your Amazon sales page. But the HOP Linky is for the Promo Blast where a bunch of websites will all post on the same day to get the word out. (if you don't have a website or blog to link up, that's fine but you should really think about at least getting a free Blogger account so people can find you) But if you DO, then you need to put it in the Linky so when the first day comes, and all the bloggers make their post (which contains the Linky) you website will be there. If your website isn't in the Linky, then you're not technically in the hop.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> I'm not promoting the sale, I'm signing up bloggers to do a blast for us on the first day and the only way I know to sign up bloggers is to actually ask them to participate and give them the information they need so they can make a decision.


Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I added a line to blog post that my blog won't display the linky and just added a link.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Quick question for everyone before I head off to paycheck job - is your promo book also available for $.99 in any other stores? (Kobo, B&N, iTunes)  If at least half of them are then I have a design idea that will allow me to show links for the books in other stores too.  But it won't look good if only 3-4 of them are available so if that's the case then I'll just drop it (and maybe make that the focus for the next promo?)

I'm sure we have some books that are Select/Amazon only but since it's not a "free book" promo there's more of a chance that we're all in other stores too.

Let me know via email/direct message/post here if you're interested.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Quick question for everyone before I head off to paycheck job - is your promo book also available for $.99 in any other stores? (Kobo, B&N, iTunes) If at least half of them are then I have a design idea that will allow me to show links for the books in other stores too. But it won't look good if only 3-4 of them are available so if that's the case then I'll just drop it (and maybe make that the focus for the next promo?)
> 
> I'm sure we have some books that are Select/Amazon only but since it's not a "free book" promo there's more of a chance that we're all in other stores too.
> 
> Let me know via email/direct message/post here if you're interested.


Mine will be available for 99 cents on B&N and Kobo. I can also do a Smashwords coupon code if there's a good way to advertise that.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Quick question for everyone before I head off to paycheck job - is your promo book also available for $.99 in any other stores? (Kobo, B&N, iTunes) If at least half of them are then I have a design idea that will allow me to show links for the books in other stores too. But it won't look good if only 3-4 of them are available so if that's the case then I'll just drop it (and maybe make that the focus for the next promo?)
> 
> I'm sure we have some books that are Select/Amazon only but since it's not a "free book" promo there's more of a chance that we're all in other stores too.
> 
> Let me know via email/direct message/post here if you're interested.


Mine will be available in other stores, though at this point, I'm not sure exactly where. Whether the other places will allow me to adjust the price down to $.99 quickly is another matter. Does anyone have experience with that?

Heck, so far B&N won't even let me correct the errors in my meta-data. I hate to think what kind of error message I'd get if I tried to change the price. PubIt! would probably jump out through my laptop and beat me about the head for my temerity.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Cool.  There might be a way to advertise Smashwords but for now I don't promote them on the site.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> Heck, so far B&N won't even let me correct the errors in my meta-data. I hate to think what kind of error message I'd get if I tried to change the price. PubIt! would probably jump out through my laptop and beat me about the head for my temerity.


That is a good point. With PubIt being so flaky lately, we shouldn't necessarily count on being able to get any price changes through over there. And what if the 99-cent price goes up but then it won't change back? Cue price-matching headaches...


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

True, they've been a pain lately.  But Kobo is still reliable.  Again, not a requirement just a thought.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> True, they've been a pain lately. But Kobo is still reliable. Again, not a requirement just a thought.


My book will not be discounted anywhere else.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> True, they've been a pain lately. But Kobo is still reliable. Again, not a requirement just a thought.


I did go direct through Kobo, so I should be able to change it there.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I was planning to reduce the price on Kobo, B&N, and iTunes (it's only fair, really), but now I'm worried since PubIt has been so flaky lately.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I know I'll be reducing the price on Kobo. I'll have to think about B&N and whether it's worth risking their flakiness, but I do want to have the reduced price available on as many sites as possible. I didn't upload to iTunes directly, so I won't be able to reduce my price there.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Happy to reduce on Kobo if we want to make this cross-site. Like others, B&N seems much flakier to me at the moment, so I'm somewhat leery about trying to change anything there. The book in the sale isn't on Smashwords yet, which for me means it's also not on iTunes, and not likely to get there before the promo.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

For now, I'm still Select-only with The Eye.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm also Select only.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> If you want to help recruit bloggers to sign up just copy and paste this html code into your own blog/website and spread the word. It's got the image and the linky and the info all in there.
> 
> 
> *Speculative Fiction Books and Authors*
> ...


Guys, I'm trying to put the post on my blog (Wordpress), and it's cutting out the Linky script. See the above part in blue? Wordpress is cutting at least that much out when I try to paste the above code into a post. I end up with this (see red part especially):

*Speculative Fiction Books and Authors*
*MASSIVE Giveaway Coming Soon! *



We are coordinating a special promo blitz for all SF/Fantasy lovers! Get in on the giveaway by hosting the promo on your blog, just sign up your blog in the Linky below! You will be sent all promo info via e-mail.







... which means there's no link to the Linky. Wordpress doesn't give any sort of error message when it cuts this code out. It just disappears.

Ideas?


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I can make it 99 on B&N and Kobo immediately, also All Romance and Drive Thru Fiction. I don't sell direct via Sony or iBooks.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> Guys, I'm trying to put the post on my blog (Wordpress), and it's cutting out the Linky script. See the above part in blue? Wordpress is cutting at least that much out when I try to paste the above code into a post. I end up with this (see red part especially):
> 
> ... which means there's no link to the Linky. Wordpress doesn't give any sort of error message when it cuts this code out. It just disappears.
> 
> Ideas?


Is this a self-hosted WP site? Or a WordPress hosted site? The Linky works on self-hosted sites, but WP does not allow you to run scripts of any kind. Here's my post - http://jahuss.com/sci-fi-fantasy-blog-hop-sign-up/

which is a self-hosted WP site.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Is this a self-hosted WP site? Or a WordPress hosted site? The Linky works on self-hosted sites, but WP does not allow you to run scripts of any kind. Here's my post - http://jahuss.com/sci-fi-fantasy-blog-hop-sign-up/
> 
> which is a self-hosted WP site.


Ah. It's a standard WordPress site (http://the-active-voice.com/). So what should I do to help publicize? Just use the banner and add a link to your post?


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

It's up on my blog now. Gave me a little bit of a worry, since the script part didn't show up in my visual editor, but it was fine on preview and after it published. The blog feeds to my Goodreads page and to my Author Central page, so hopefully that will get a few more eyeballs on it.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> Ah. It's a WordPress site (http://the-active-voice.com/). So what should I do to help publicize? Just use the banner and add a link to your post?


You're good for now. On the first day of the promo we'll all post about the sale and giveaway together.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> You're good for now. On the first day of the promo we'll all post about the sale and giveaway together.


You sure there's nothing I can do now?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Sorry I've been absent everyone, work is crazy today.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm afraid Shadow of Stone is still in KDP Select, so no other venues for me.

@Becca -- I had the same problem with my Wordpress blog, so I just added a link to the linky:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/01/08/upcoming-book-blast-group-promo/


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Just after I wrote my last post, it occurred to me that Yseult is no longer in KDP Select. If we're promoting beyond Amazon, would it be too late to change the book for the promo? I can easily lower the price elsewhere for Yseult.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> I'm afraid Shadow of Stone is still in KDP Select, so no other venues for me.
> 
> @Becca -- I had the same problem with my Wordpress blog, so I just added a link to the linky:
> 
> http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/01/08/upcoming-book-blast-group-promo/


I'll do that! Thanks!

ETA: Done.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> You sure there's nothing I can do now?


Yeah, we're good.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll be $0.99 on Amazon only. With all the PubIt problems lately, I'm afraid to mess with my price over there. And this book is only on Kobo through SmashWords, so it would take an eternity for pricing changes to work their way through the SW system.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone (too bad PubIt is having such major issues right now)

Here's the promo page for now - http://www.specficdaily.com/dollar-daze/

I'm still contemplating adding links to other stores (where available) and will add some info about the promo once we actually announce it. For now, feel free to point people to the page if you want to since it mentions the participants but not the price and shouldn't hurt sales because of it.

Of course feedback, complaints, etc. are welcome.

Also,

here's the ENT ad, just waiting for the image to be approved.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

I will mark Wings of Shadow down at I-tunes, Kobo, and B&N.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Oh, and here's the Facebook "event" page I created - https://www.facebook.com/events/515493811817568/

It's added to the first post now for easy access as well. The good thing about this is that if folks on FB "join" the event then they get a reminder from FB the day it starts. Also, I paid to promote the post and will do the same for later posts about the promo and rafflecopter as well.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

It's just totally awesome how this is coming together.
This is going to RAWK.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I forgot about the BN madness lately. I'll risk it. I never sell anything there anyway.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

My main worry about B&N is that they won't bring my price back up when the promo is over, and Amazon will price-match me down to 99 cents.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Zoe Cannon said:


> My main worry about B&N is that they won't bring my price back up when the promo is over, and Amazon will price-match me down to 99 cents.


I understand completely. No pressure on anyone, just suggesting that _if_ your book is available in other stores and _if_ you want to try to gain some leverage in them that I'll consider putting links to other stores as well.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

The page looks great, Chris!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

The page looks great and I love the ad! I'm getting very excited for the promo. I'm in the process of working toward making The Eye available in a print edition, so it's a good time for promotion!

In addition to the FB event, might I suggest creating a Google+ event? I've noticed I've been getting a lot of blog hits lately coming from G+, and people there add me to their circles much more frequently than people "like" me on FB. I make no secret that G+ is my project this year, but I really feel like things are stirring over there.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

What is a Google+ event and how do you do it? I have to admit, I feel kind of overwhelmed by Google+ -- or maybe I just have social media overload ...


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone (too bad PubIt is having such major issues right now)
> 
> Here's the promo page for now - http://www.specficdaily.com/dollar-daze/
> 
> ...


Both the site and the ad look terrific!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> In addition to the FB event, might I suggest creating a Google+ event? I've noticed I've been getting a lot of blog hits lately coming from G+, and people there add me to their circles much more frequently than people "like" me on FB. I make no secret that G+ is my project this year, but I really feel like things are stirring over there.


I was going back and forth on the G+ event, your comment pushed me over the edge  Event created, you should be getting an email about it.



RuthNestvold said:


> What is a Google+ event and how do you do it? I have to admit, I feel kind of overwhelmed by Google+ -- or maybe I just have social media overload ...


It's Google's version of social networking. Sort of Facebook + Message boards/forums.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I joined the Facebook event, but was only able to do it with my personal profile - you apparently can't join events with fan pages :/ If it's mainly for us to communicate with each other that's fine, but if we're using the Facebook event to actively connect with readers, I'll un-join and just keep an eye on the event so I can comment with my author page.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

It's mostly to try to get readers to join and spread it to others like a disease.  A disease of BOOKS! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

This isn't completely on topic, but others here might also want to know. I just tried to submit a freebie for next week to Spec Fic Daily, (twice!) and I got the following error message: 

Sorry
The page you are finding seem doesn't exist.

 Might want to look into that, Chris!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Ruth - I did get the submission but I"ll check it out and see what's going on.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Hi everyone - just a reminder that the promo is coming up in about a week!

After looking things over we only have 8 of the 18 participants with books available in stores other than Amazon so I won't be providing links to the other storefronts, maybe next time.

Just a rundown of what will be happening on the 30th regarding the promo:

*I will be paying for promoted posts on Facebook
*I will be paying for promoted tweets on Twitter
(Both will direct to the promo page: http://www.specficdaily.com/dollar-daze/ )

*I'll post about the promo on a few other pages
*Our ad on ENT will go up
*I have a week-long "site ad" (not about the promo specifically) going up on goodereader.com starting on the 30th
*I have a google adwords campaign starting that week.

*T.S. Welti should have prepared a guest post on Razberryjuice.com

*J.A. Huss should have our Rafflecopter started and we'll all want to promote that as well
- Promoting this will get traffic/attention to the promo as well as FB/Twitter/Mailing list subscribers.

So what do we need from you guys?
- If someone could mention specficdaily.com on the mobilereads forums (before the promo or else it becomse self promo) that would be great.
- Any suggestions for promoting it on goodreads?
- Social media the crap out this whole thing! Share the promo page, share the raffle, etc.
- Mention it on any forums you frequent that permit such a thing (but seriously, don't spam, it helps no one)

Am I missing anything?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Do we all still owe JanneCO money, or am I the only one?  

Everything sounds great, chrisanthropic! Very excited for the promo.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> Do we all still owe JanneCO money, or am I the only one?
> 
> Everything sounds great, chrisanthropic! Very excited for the promo.


You know, I'm not sure. This thread has been quiet and I know she's been very busy writing and promoting but I'm sure she'll pop in here and clear it up.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I know I still haven't sent her anything yet. Still waiting to get her Paypal email so I can do that.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> Do we all still owe JanneCO money, or am I the only one?
> 
> Everything sounds great, chrisanthropic! Very excited for the promo.


Thanks for putting this together, chrisanthropic.

I'm also still waiting on info about the second payment.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

Hopefully it will be a great promo for everyone.  Thanks for all the time you have put into this Chris.  I am also waiting to hear an email to send the second payment to.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Anna K said:


> Hopefully it will be a great promo for everyone. Thanks for all the time you have put into this Chris. I am also waiting to hear an email to send the second payment to.


Ditto!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I owe her money too.

I'll post this all over social media, and I'll do a write up on my blog as well. Thanks again, Chris, for all your hard work on this.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

And of course during the promo, we all have to spend all our time in this group, posting our results. *g* 

Do we have a hashtag for tweeting about it yet?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> Do we all still owe JanneCO money, or am I the only one?
> 
> Everything sounds great, chrisanthropic! Very excited for the promo.


No, everyone owes still - but wait. My PP account is pissing me off because of an old IPN that's in the process of getting removed - so don't send anything yet - but just in case you guys forgot - it's $4 a piece.

*I do need everyone's choice for the Rafflecopter* Do we have a list somewhere?

- and an opinion ...

I saw one large promo split up their Rafflecopters into three or more because they had so many names. I noticed as I was going through it that I was more inclined to enter if I only saw a half a dozen things to do on the copter. Do you think we should split up our contest into two instead of having several prizes on just one?

It's all perception, right? I mean, it's the same number of names, but it's all in how people look at it.

***

I'm putting Clutch free for three of our days, so it should be interesting to see what happens.

Also, if you signed up to do the blitz on the 30th, I will send out that info on Monday. It will be in html, so all you have to do is paste it into your html editor in your blog and it will appear all formatted and stuff.

I'll have the Rafflecopter live when I send that out, but don't post it until the 30th, so we don't derail sales the days leading up to the promo.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm not sure what works for Rafflecopter.

Can I ask them to sign up for my mail list on my brand spankin' new web site?
www.chrisreher.com

I can post our promo there, too, but I don't have huge traffic yet.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@JanneCO - regarding payment, would it be easier to have everyone pay me now and then I can send the money to you when you're ready?

Regarding the rafflecopter, we do have twitter/FB pages on the sign up sheet - I don't have access to it at work but I"ll share the document with you later tonight.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

My choice for the Rafflecopter would be signing up for my mailing list or liking my author page. Does anyone with any experience in this know what would be better? 

I have no opinion about splitting things up, because I have never used Rafflecopter. Color me clueless. 

I don't remember anymore what the blitz on the 30th entails and whether or not I signed up.  Can someone jog my memory?


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I think doing two Rafflecopters might be a good idea. Otherwise, with so many authors and options, we might not all benefit as much as we would otherwise.

I can't remember how many options we get for Rafflecopter. My first two choices are:

1. Sign up for my mailing list at http://eepurl.com/t3I0r

2. Follow me on FB at http://www.facebook.com/nciacchella

And, if there's a third option:

3. Add me to your circles on Google+ at https://plus.google.com/u/0/105346369534272158453/

I also need a refresher about the blitz. Still waiting for my brain to kick into gear for 2013.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I included a link to my mailing list for the Rafflecopter on the signup form, but if you need it again, here you go: http://eepurl.com/pbNOn


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Zoe Cannon said:


> I included a link to my mailing list for the Rafflecopter on the signup form, but if you need it again, here you go: http://eepurl.com/pbNOn


Zoe, Can you walk me through how to add a mailing list sign-up page to the Rafflecopter including the link add it? I've forgotten what I put up there. Also, as Nicole asked, can you have more than one option?


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

IB said:


> Zoe, Can you walk me through how to add a mailing list sign-up page to the Rafflecopter including the link add it? I've forgotten what I put up there. Also, as Nicole asked, can you have more than one option?


I'm not sure we can do anything from our end; I think the person who sets up the Rafflecopter would have to do it. I just meant I had included the link when I signed up for the promo. I think the signup page only allowed for one option, but I'm not sure.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Everyone - we discussed having between 2-3 options per author (Twitter/FB/G+/Mailing List were the options). Personally, I think we should split the raffle into two raffles and allow for 3 options per author.

*To keep things simple, how about everyone paypal me their $4 and include your options in the message of the paypal payment. Indicate what 3 options you'd like and include links.*

You can send the money to:
hive (at) backthatelfup (dot) com

Once JanneCO is ready for the funds then I'll send it over to her.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> No, everyone owes still - but wait. My PP account is pissing me off because of an old IPN that's in the process of getting removed - so don't send anything yet - but just in case you guys forgot - it's $4 a piece.
> 
> *I do need everyone's choice for the Rafflecopter* Do we have a list somewhere?
> 
> ...


Here's my Rafflecopter choices.

1) Sign up to my mailing list via my website. http://markwhiteway.weebly.com/news.html

2) "Like" my Trilogy on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Trilogy-Limited-Edition-ebook/dp/B006OOC5MC/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3

and if you need a third, 3) "Like" my Amazon Author Page. http://www.amazon.com/Mark-Whiteway/e/B003MK2VNO

I'm assuming I need to get KDP to set the price of my featured book to 99c on 29th so it will be ready for the kick off on 30th? What's the official commencement time and in whose time zone?

P.S. What's "the blitz"?


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Everyone - we discussed having between 2-3 options per author (Twitter/FB/G+/Mailing List were the options). Personally, I think we should split the raffle into two raffles and allow for 3 options per author.
> 
> *To keep things simple, how about everyone paypal me their $4 and include your options in the message of the paypal payment. Indicate what 3 options you'd like and include links.*
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Everyone - we discussed having between 2-3 options per author (Twitter/FB/G+/Mailing List were the options). Personally, I think we should split the raffle into two raffles and allow for 3 options per author.
> 
> *To keep things simple, how about everyone paypal me their $4 and include your options in the message of the paypal payment. Indicate what 3 options you'd like and include links.*
> 
> ...


Money and options should be on the way.

I agree with splitting the Rafflecopter up. I know in the past I've entered raffles with dozens of options and never made it through everything. If we split it up so that people can enter two different drawings, each with shorter lists, I think we'll get more hits.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Just sent my money and my links as well.

I agree that having two Rafflecopters sounds like a better strategy.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Links and dough sent.

Web page spiffied up, eBook backmatter updated, I'm good to go!  Just need to change the price.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

Money and links sent.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Money and options sent. The sender is my husband's account, but I put that in the notes along with the options.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Money and links sent!


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I think doing two Rafflecopters might be a good idea. Otherwise, with so many authors and options, we might not all benefit as much as we would otherwise.
> 
> I can't remember how many options we get for Rafflecopter. My first two choices are:
> 
> ...


Nicole, I set up a MailChimp form as you did, but when someone signs up, and MailChimp sends out that confirmation email, it goes out from my personal email address. Do you know how to change that?


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Chris, Money sent w/options. Thanks again.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

IB said:


> Nicole, I set up a MailChimp form as you did, but when someone signs up, and MailChimp sends out that confirmation email, it goes out from my personal email address. Do you know how to change that?


I'm a total MailChimp n00b, so I don't know much about it. I used my author e-mail account to set up the MailChimp account, and that's also the e-mail address I use on there.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I'm a total MailChimp n00b, so I don't know much about it. I used my author e-mail account to set up the MailChimp account, and that's also the e-mail address I use on there.


I'm a nOOb too! But thanks for responding.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Payment and 3 options sent.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Money sent / 2 rafflecopter options.
Thanks again to all the folks who organized this event.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Money sent!

My three choices:

1) "Like" my Facebook page: www.facebook.com/lacunaverse

2) "Like" my author page on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/David-Adams/e/B006S1GSXI

And if you need a third... check out Rakshasa! www.facebook.com/RakshasaSeries


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Okay, choices (I'll copy and paste these into my PayPal email, too, Chris):

1) Like my Fb page: https://www.facebook.com/bccamlls

2) Follow me on Twitter: https://twitter.com/bccamlls

3) Check out my website: http://the-active-voice.com/beccas-books/

ETA: money paypal'd


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I contacted Susanne at the German site XTME and asked her if she would be interested in listing our 99c sale, and she said she would. What she needs from each of us is name of the book, original price, and link on Amazon. If you guys could post that info, I'll compile a list and send it to her. Thanks!


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> I contacted Susanne at the German site XTME and asked her if she would be interested in listing our 99c sale, and she said she would. What she needs from each of us is name of the book, original price, and link on Amazon. If you guys could post that info, I'll compile a list and send it to her. Thanks!


Title: The Torturer's Daughter
Original price: 2.99
Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/The-Torturers-Daughter-ebook/dp/B009UEVWCW


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> I contacted Susanne at the German site XTME and asked her if she would be interested in listing our 99c sale, and she said she would. What she needs from each of us is name of the book, original price, and link on Amazon. If you guys could post that info, I'll compile a list and send it to her. Thanks!


Ruth, I'm assuming Susanne needs the .de book page and the original price in euros?

Title: Nolander
Original price: 2.99 euros
Amazon.de link: http://www.amazon.de/Nolander-Emanations-ebook/dp/B007R6PPZA/


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> I contacted Susanne at the German site XTME and asked her if she would be interested in listing our 99c sale, and she said she would. What she needs from each of us is name of the book, original price, and link on Amazon. If you guys could post that info, I'll compile a list and send it to her. Thanks!


Susanne is great! 
By the way, I ran an experiment. I don't really do huge sales internationally, so your mileage will vary - this is just a comparison.
She posted my previous 2-day promo and I got 132 downloads. I just did another and (because I was testing some paid ads) did not tell her about it. I got 24

The Gods of Chenoweth
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B008XRZUWK
EUR 3.30


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> Ruth, I'm assuming Susanne needs the .de book page and the original price in euros?


Oh, I didn't think of that. Here:

Title: The Torturer's Daughter
Original price: 2.68 EUR
Link: http://www.amazon.de/The-Torturers-Daughter-ebook/dp/B009UEVWCW


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Chris, I noticed that the message I sent in PayPal cut off part of the link for my G+ profile. I've posted it in this thread, but if it's easier for me to just e-mail it to you, let me know.

Here's my info for the German site:

Title: The Eye of the Beholder
Original Price: 3.15 EUR
Link: http://www.amazon.de/The-Beholder-Fairytale-Collection-ebook/dp/B007YXIQFC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1359304076&sr=8-3

Thanks for handling that, Ruth!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Here's my Amazon.de info:

Title: All Fall Down
Original price: 4.01 EUR (although the .de site has it on sale for 2.49 EUR for some reason...)
Link: http://www.amazon.de/Fall-Tales-Latter-Kingdoms-ebook/dp/B009B0QM7U/


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> I contacted Susanne at the German site XTME and asked her if she would be interested in listing our 99c sale, and she said she would. What she needs from each of us is name of the book, original price, and link on Amazon. If you guys could post that info, I'll compile a list and send it to her. Thanks!


That's great! Thanks, Ruth!

Title: A Question of Will
Price: 3.86 euros
Link: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B009F19JFM


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Excuse the temporary derailment, but, Alex, your covers are awesome. Every time I see them in the sig line of one of your posts, I think it, but I'm not sure I've said that yet.

I have a feeling I'll be buying a lot of books this week! I'm really excited for this promo.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> Excuse the temporary derailment, but, Alex, your covers are awesome. Every time I see them in the sig line of one of your posts, I think it, but I'm not sure I've said that yet.


Thanks! All credit for them goes to Karri Klawiter, since she put them together.



> I have a feeling I'll be buying a lot of books this week! I'm really excited for this promo.


I wasn't in the last one but grabbed a copy of every book in the promotion. I have my $17 set aside for this round as well.


----------



## Fahid (Dec 23, 2012)

Wait is still happening or what? Would love to be part of it...


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovers and Beloveds
http://www.amazon.de/Beloveds-Intimate-History-Greater-ebook/dp/B0043EX1S2
Original price: 3,85 euros


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Crap - I stopped getting emails about the thread again...but I have received all of the payments (and I'm on my way to Venezuela to spend it all!)



I'll forward all of the rafflecopter info to JanneCO tomorrow since I'm still stuck at work all day today.

Also, Ruth, that is awesome!  If it makes it easier I can gather all of the links and prices and email them to you tomorrow as well.

Fahid - it's still going on but we closed submissions a while back.  Keep your eyes peeled around here or specficdaily.com for info about the next promo.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Susanne is great!
> By the way, I ran an experiment. I don't really do huge sales internationally, so your mileage will vary - this is just a comparison.
> She posted my previous 2-day promo and I got 132 downloads. I just did another and (because I was testing some paid ads) did not tell her about it. I got 24


Agreed! Her promotion of my last giveaway increased my .de downloads 700%.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> I contacted Susanne at the German site XTME and asked her if she would be interested in listing our 99c sale, and she said she would. What she needs from each of us is name of the book, original price, and link on Amazon. If you guys could post that info, I'll compile a list and send it to her. Thanks!


Hi Zoe,

Name of the book: Seeds Across the Sky

Original price: EUR 2.97

Link: http://www.amazon.de/Lodestone-Book-Four-Across-ebook/dp/B009WPZTI2/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_4

Thanks!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Also, Ruth, that is awesome! If it makes it easier I can gather all of the links and prices and email them to you tomorrow as well.


That would be great, Chris! Then I'll pass the info along to Susanne, and we will hopefully have a few sales in Germany.  I too have the experience that being listed with XTME makes a big difference.

I will also write Daniela from Verlorene Werke and see if she's interested in posting about the promo too.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> I contacted Susanne at the German site XTME and asked her if she would be interested in listing our 99c sale, and she said she would. What she needs from each of us is name of the book, original price, and link on Amazon. If you guys could post that info, I'll compile a list and send it to her. Thanks!


Here is my info:
Name of book: Wings of Shadow
Original price: EUR 2.68
Link: http://www.amazon.de/Wings-Shadow-Underground-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00861OL1O


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> That would be great, Chris! Then I'll pass the info along to Susanne, and we will hopefully have a few sales in Germany.  I too have the experience that being listed with XTME makes a big difference.
> 
> I will also write Daniela from Verlorene Werke and see if she's interested in posting about the promo too.


Cool, I'll round up everyone's info from here and fill in any that haven't been done yet and I'll get it all to you tomorrow (still at work tonight for a while longer so I don't have time tonight)


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is my info. Thank you, Ruth.

Title: H2O

Price: EUR 3,18

Link: http://www.amazon.de/H2O-ebook/dp/B00A447DDE


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's my Amazon.de info.

Title: Magic of Thieves

Original Price: EUR 2.68

Link: http://www.amazon.de/Magic-Thieves-Legends-Dimmingwood-ebook/dp/B00AEJG2KY/


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> I contacted Susanne at the German site XTME and asked her if she would be interested in listing our 99c sale, and she said she would. What she needs from each of us is name of the book, original price, and link on Amazon. If you guys could post that info, I'll compile a list and send it to her. Thanks!


Fledge - I Am Just Junco #2
Original Price = $3,91
http://www.amazon.de/FLEDGE-Just-Junco-Dot-ebook/dp/B009D0U6LQ


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks...

Title: Night of the Purple Moon
original pricE: 2.68 EUR
DE link: http://www.amazon.de/Night-Purple-Toucan-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007OVUPXU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347672913&sr=8-1


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Cool, I'll round up everyone's info from here and fill in any that haven't been done yet and I'll get it all to you tomorrow (still at work tonight for a while longer so I don't have time tonight)


Thanks, Chris!


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you changing your price on KDP today or tomorrow? Last time I changed prices, it took within 12 hours, but I'm not sure what the standard is for KDP.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

IB said:


> Are you changing your price on KDP today or tomorrow? Last time I changed prices, it took within 12 hours, but I'm not sure what the standard is for KDP.


I was nervous about delays, so I already did mine. But my post-Select bump has petered out, so it's barely selling anyway. If it were selling strongly, I might've been more hesitant to discount it early.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

IB said:


> Are you changing your price on KDP today or tomorrow? Last time I changed prices, it took within 12 hours, but I'm not sure what the standard is for KDP.


I'm going to wait until tomorrow morning. I figure that should give it enough time without costing me too much $$$.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I already made my changes on Kobo/iTunes/B&N but if Amazon hasn't price matched by tomorrow afternoon then I'll change Amazon then.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I figure I'll change mine over tonight. Last time I did a price change it went through within a few hours (I changed it before I went to bed, and when I woke up it was selling at the new price), but I want to give it a little extra time just in case.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I'm going to change mine tomorrow. My price changes typically take effect within hours, usually less than 12. I can understand changing it ahead of time just in case, though.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I'm going to change mine tomorrow. My price changes typically take effect within hours, usually less than 12. I can understand changing it ahead of time just in case, though.


+1 to all of the above.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok everyone, I got the Rafflecopter info sent off to JanneCO so that's all done now.  I'll be finishing up the info for Ruth here shortly as well.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

It's very late here now in Central Europe, so I sent a list to Susanne of the folks who responded. 

Daniela of Verlorene Werke was also interested in the promo, so I sent her the link from Chris's site. 

I can send Susanne more tomorrow, but now I have to go to bed.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ah, sorry, I seriously just sent you the email with everyone's info.  I forgot about the time difference.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

OK everyone - I'm setting up the Rafflecopter right now - *but some of you don't not give me a first choice preference* and you only get ONE this time to keep it short and sweet.

*If you care - and did not put it in the thread already* (If you did, I got it) then respond ASAP because it's a major pain to change the options inside the raffle - Facebook has one, Twitter has one, and the e-mail lists each has their own entry. So they are not interchangeable - it takes a bit of time to change it around.

*So if you have a preference - let me know. * We have a lot of e-mail lists this time - so that's good. I'm doing that too.

I will split it into two raffles - I have to add the bloggers in the raffle who are doing the promo as well.

I will post the promo html in here when I finish it and if you signed your blog up for the promo then you'll also get an email later tonight with the promo stuff in it - don't post until Tuesday at 12:00 AM, so if you create your post early, *make sure you schedule it correctly*. We don't want the promo going out before the books are actually on sale.

I believe our budget was $70? So I'll do 2 $25 prizes and 4 $5 prizes (it's enough to buy an Indie e-book, right?) 
And everyone's paperbacks.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

What exactly is "first choice preference"?


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

My first choice preference is my mailing list.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> What exactly is "first choice preference"?


which entry you want on the rafflecopter (Facebook, Twitter etc) - you only get one this time. That raffle was just too big - it turns people off. The way they are now it will be sweet.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Chris - do you have a list of the paperbacks that are being gifted?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

My first preference is the Fb like: https://www.facebook.com/bccamlls


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Chris - do you have a list of the paperbacks that are being gifted?


Just emailed it to you.

I'll take newsletter for my option. Tristan will take facebook.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> which entry you want on the rafflecopter (Facebook, Twitter etc) - you only get one this time. That raffle was just too big - it turns people off. The way they are now it will be sweet.


Mailing list would be first choice for me.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Mailing list is my first choice too. Thanks again for setting the Rafflecopter up!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Newsletter, hands down.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

I guess my first choice would be the Facebook page.

Also I changed mine a week ago because I didn't want any dramas.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty much if you had a newsletter option in there I used that - unless you asked for something else.  I got your FB page, David.  I'm gonna make the post right now and then I'll let you guys see the Rafflecopter - if you want to make changes, let me know. It's live right now - so test it to make sure it does what your entry says it should  (Goes to your newsletter sign-up etc)

Give me about 30 minutes to make the post...brb

Also - check your prize if you offered one - if you want to only ship to the US (or wherever, let me know so I can put that in parentheses)


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

US-only, please. The overseas shipping kills me--the book's a doorstop.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> US-only, please. The overseas shipping kills me--the book's a doorstop.


Yeah well whose fault is that?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Hmm, I just went to change my book to 99 cents and i just keep getting an "unexpected error" message. It's set to 99, 35%, can't see any reason why this shouldn't work. I've not made any other changes.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

If we only get one choice, then I'll go for the mailing list.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I couldn't really see where to check the Rafflecopter, but I'm cool with either a mailing list sign-up or a FB "like."

Shipping worldwide is okay for my book...it's only one copy, after all.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

OK - here is the post I made up - check your Rafflecopter entry and let me know if there's an issue. You might want to check your links as well - I'm going to send this HTML out early tomorrow AM. I've literally been working on marketing things (not just this promo) for 14 hours straight and I could give a crap if anything works or not right now! Better to start again tomorrow! 

If you find a link that doesn't work - post the WORKING LINK HERE so I can change it.

http://www.iamjustjunco.com/index.php/book-stuff/giveaways


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm willing to ship internationally, and the paperback I'm giving away will be signed. Could you make those changes for me?

I tested my Rafflecopter entry link, and it goes where it should


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

Quiss said:


> Hmm, I just went to change my book to 99 cents and i just keep getting an "unexpected error" message. It's set to 99, 35%, can't see any reason why this shouldn't work. I've not made any other changes.


I had the same problem. It was showing up as "draft" on my kdp bookshelf. After 4 tries, it went into "review" so I would recommend trying several more times.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not quite sure what the swag is on mine--I'm sure it's me...


----------



## kindlefireeee (Dec 27, 2012)

Mailing list for me


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> OK - here is the post I made up - check your Rafflecopter entry and let me know if there's an issue. You might want to check your links as well - I'm going to send this HTML out early tomorrow AM. I've literally been working on marketing things (not just this promo) for 14 hours straight and I could give a crap if anything works or not right now! Better to start again tomorrow!
> 
> If you find a link that doesn't work - post the WORKING LINK HERE so I can change it.
> 
> http://www.iamjustjunco.com/index.php/book-stuff/giveaways


I can't see how to get into the Raffelcopter from this link. I see my name and book title, but that just takes me to Amazon. Other links take me to specficdaily.com. Maybe 'cause I'm using a phone?

Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I was sleeping while all this was happening: I don't see my choice on the Rafflecopter. I'd like a like on my Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/Ruth.Nestvold.Author

Time difference is a bit of a pain at times. I sent my preferences to Chris when I paid my portion of the Rafflecopter, but I guess they never got forwarded.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Pretty much if you had a newsletter option in there I used that - unless you asked for something else. I got your FB page, David. I'm gonna make the post right now and then I'll let you guys see the Rafflecopter - if you want to make changes, let me know. It's live right now - so test it to make sure it does what your entry says it should (Goes to your newsletter sign-up etc)
> 
> Give me about 30 minutes to make the post...brb
> 
> Also - check your prize if you offered one - if you want to only ship to the US (or wherever, let me know so I can put that in parentheses)


US-only shipping for me please! 
ETA: Changed my mind... international shipping is fine.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> OK - here is the post I made up - check your Rafflecopter entry and let me know if there's an issue. You might want to check your links as well - I'm going to send this HTML out early tomorrow AM. I've literally been working on marketing things (not just this promo) for 14 hours straight and I could give a crap if anything works or not right now! Better to start again tomorrow!
> 
> If you find a link that doesn't work - post the WORKING LINK HERE so I can change it.
> 
> http://www.iamjustjunco.com/index.php/book-stuff/giveaways


The Rafflecopter link for my mailing list is actually pointing to Mark's. The link is: http://eepurl.com/o03Gv


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Quiss said:


> Hmm, I just went to change my book to 99 cents and i just keep getting an "unexpected error" message. It's set to 99, 35%, can't see any reason why this shouldn't work. I've not made any other changes.


Mine too. It seems the KDP dashboard isn't working right now and won't let you change the price. Let's hope they get it fixed soon, or this could be a problem.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> OK everyone - I'm setting up the Rafflecopter right now - *but some of you don't not give me a first choice preference* and you only get ONE this time to keep it short and sweet.
> 
> *If you care - and did not put it in the thread already* (If you did, I got it) then respond ASAP because it's a major pain to change the options inside the raffle - Facebook has one, Twitter has one, and the e-mail lists each has their own entry. So they are not interchangeable - it takes a bit of time to change it around.
> 
> ...


It's the mailing list for me please.

Here's my blog link.

http://markwhiteway.weebly.com/the-lodestone-universe-blog.html


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> I can't see how to get into the Raffelcopter from this link. I see my name and book title, but that just takes me to Amazon. Other links take me to specficdaily.com. Maybe 'cause I'm using a phone?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


I can't get to rafflecopter from the link either, and I'm using a computer.

At least the price change has now gone through at KDP - reading "Publishing"!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> I can't see how to get into the Raffelcopter from this link. I see my name and book title, but that just takes me to Amazon. Other links take me to specficdaily.com. Maybe 'cause I'm using a phone?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


Must've been the phone. Everything looks fine, now that I'm navigating from my laptop. I guess Android doesn't like Rafflecopter.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I tested my link and everything looks good.

That Amazon error has been happening every now and then recently. I made some changes in KDP a few days ago and originally got that message. I logged off, waited a while, logged back in, and everything worked again. I don't know what the deal is there.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I tested my link and everything looks good.
> 
> That Amazon error has been happening every now and then recently. I made some changes in KDP a few days ago and originally got that message. I logged off, waited a while, logged back in, and everything worked again. I don't know what the deal is there.


I get that error message about half the time, now. I've always just clicked "publish" again, and it's worked the second time.

My theory: KDP feels guilty about being hyper-competent. They're trying to make the PubIt! folks feel a little better.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> That Amazon error has been happening every now and then recently. I made some changes in KDP a few days ago and originally got that message. I logged off, waited a while, logged back in, and everything worked again. I don't know what the deal is there.


Had to resubmit several times, and the last time I literally had to close the browser because the page load froze. Went back to KDP and the price change is recorded and "Publishing." Crazy.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Everything looks great to me -- thanks for all your hard work on this promo!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

For those trying to time when they'll put the price change through... mine just completed in around 2 hours and is already showing $.99.


Also, want to second Christine's note: thanks to chrisanthropic and JanneCO for coordinating all of this!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

I figured I should point out I'm also signing mine, and I'll ship it internationally too.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> Everything looks great to me -- thanks for all your hard work on this promo!


Ditto!

The same thing has been happening to me too lately in KDP, but usually the second or third time my changes go through and it switches to "puslishing." Same thing this time.

BTW, I sent the list to Susanne, and she's going to break the book up into two days, one Wed./Thu., one Fri/Sat. Crossing fingers for us that we all get some sales in Germany!


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm getting the same error when I try to put my price change through. I've tried six or seven times now. I tried logging out and logging back in, but that didn't help 

Edit: And now my book is listed as "Draft" on my bookshelf. Does that mean it's going to go off sale? It seems to still be available for now...


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I got the error over and over. I went back to my bookshelf and it showed it in "Draft" status. I went back and pushed it through again, and this time the error message said it was publishing and that I couldn't make any more changes at this time. So I went back to my bookshelf again, and this time it was "In Review." So at least it finally went through.

In contrast, the price change at PubIt went through seamlessly. Go figure.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, it took 3 or 4 tries here too.  Pretty much the exact same thing you ran into Christine.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I've tried ten times now, and still nothing.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Yeah, it took 3 or 4 tries here too. Pretty much the exact same thing you ran into Christine.


Maybe someone was wondering why there was such a sudden run on SciFi!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I had the same issue. It seems to be tied specifically to price changes. I have four books listed and uploaded updated files for each. For the books whose files I just updated, I had no problems. When I tried to update the file for The Eye and then change the price, however, I got that error repeatedly. I went to my bookshelf, uploaded the file for another of my books, went back to The Eye, and it went through on the first try.

The Eye is now showing at 99 cents on Amazon, so the change in price went into effect within two hours or so, in case anyone is worried about how long the changes take to process.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Zoe Cannon said:


> I've tried ten times now, and still nothing.


I tried about that many times - and then suddenly it went through. Interestingly it went straight to "publishing" instead of first being "in review" so my guess is it's some kind of a log jam in the system. Keep trying!


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

Alondo said:


> I tried about that many times - and then suddenly it went through. Interestingly it went straight to "publishing" instead of first being "in review" so my guess is it's some kind of a log jam in the system. Keep trying!


It's finally publishing! Hooray


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

kindlefireeee said:


> Mailing list for me


Who are you?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Alondo said:


> It's the mailing list for me please.
> 
> Here's my blog link.
> 
> http://markwhiteway.weebly.com/the-lodestone-universe-blog.html


Sorry Alondo - must go directly to mailing list - no blogs.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JanneCO - The paperbacks from Tristan will be autographed as well.  Plus you listed her name on both raffles but forgot to include Thieves at Heart autographed paperback in the list of prizes for it.

Other than that looks good to me.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Sorry Alondo - must go directly to mailing list - no blogs.


JanneCo, Can you post the link? Thanks!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Here it is, just scroll down.
http://www.iamjustjunco.com/index.php/book-stuff/giveaways


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Who are you?


Uh...Mark. Author of Seeds Across the Sky. As per my signature line. You asked us to specify one choice for the rafflecopter, yes?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Alondo said:


> Uh...Mark. Author of Seeds Across the Sky. As per my signature line. You asked us to specify one choice for the rafflecopter, yes?


I actually think she was referring to someone named "kindlefireeee" who posted in the thread...I have no idea who that is either.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Sorry Alondo - must go directly to mailing list - no blogs.


I think you misunderstood my post. I was answering 2 questions. You asked what people's preference for the rafflecopter was. I answered that I would like my mailing list featured. I gave the link previously. I can try and find it again if you didn't record it.

You also asked about promoting the campaign via blogs and said you were going send some kind of pack or something so I was giving you my blog reference in case that would help.

If anything is still unclear please ask.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I actually think she was referring to someone named "kindlefireeee" who posted in the thread...I have no idea who that is either.


Oh. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> JanneCO - The paperbacks from Tristan will be autographed as well. Plus you listed her name on both raffles but forgot to include Thieves at Heart autographed paperback in the list of prizes for it.
> 
> Other than that looks good to me.


OK, got it! I'll change that.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

*OK - here is the code for the post - feel free to play around with it and promote your book above all others and all that good marketing crap. Also- this is coming in an email if you signed up for the blast.*



*SCROLL DOWN TO ENTER THE MASSIVE GIVEAWAY *

*TWENTY PRIZES! *


*SpecFicDaily.com, T.S. Welti, and J.A. Huss have teamed up to bring you another MASSIVE Group Sale and Giveaway. This promo includes 18 book by 18 different authors - ALL books in this list are 99 cents from January 30-February 3rd.*

*
*

*You can see all the books in the sale at Specficdaily.com*

*ALL BOOKS ARE 99 CENTS! *

*Tristan J. Tarwater - Self-Made Scoundrel*

*T.S Welti - No Shelter Trilogy*

*J.A. Huss - Fledge*

*Christine Pope - All Fall Down*

*Elizabeth Darcy - The Eye of the Beholder*

*Chris Reher - The Gods of Chenoweth*

*C. Greenwood - Magic of Thieves*

*Anna Kyss - Wings of Shadow*

*Alex Albrinck - A Question of Will*

*David Adams - Lacuna: Demons of the Void*

*Irving Belateche - H2O*

*MeiLin Miranda - Lovers and Beloveds*

*Ruth Nestvold - Shadow of Stone*

*Scott Cramer - Night of the Purple Moon*

*Becca Mills - Nolander*

*Zoe Cannon - The Torturer's Daughter*

*Mark Whiteway - Seeds Across the Sky*

*H.S. St.Ours - Sami*





MASSIVE GIVEAWAY and 99 CENT BOOKS!

a Rafflecopter giveaway

a Rafflecopter giveaway


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Alondo said:


> I think you misunderstood my post. I was answering 2 questions. You asked what people's preference for the rafflecopter was. I answered that I would like my mailing list featured. I gave the link previously. I can try and find it again if you didn't record it.
> 
> You also asked about promoting the campaign via blogs and said you were going send some kind of pack or something so I was giving you my blog reference in case that would help.
> 
> If anything is still unclear please ask.


 If you signed up for the blast, you'll get an email with information on what to post. Or you can just copy and paste the code above and use that.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Also - here are the codes for the raffle and the cover linky - when I pasted the html in my other blog (WP  ) I have to delete the code from the above html and add it again manually or the script wouldn't work. Just FYI 
*
*Rafflecopter code #1-*

a Rafflecopter giveaway

*Rafflecopter code#2 -*

a Rafflecopter giveaway

*Linky code for covers and amazon links - *


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> *OK - here is the code for the post - feel free to play around with it and promote your book above all others and all that good marketing crap. Also- this is coming in an email if you signed up for the blast.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This worked great on my website (I moved my book to the top, snicker, snicker) but it doesn't work on my FB author page. You get an error message saying it's been blocked for spammy or unsafe content and quoting "linkytools".

BTW how does this differ from the "blast" you sent us in terms of how you use it?


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

My paperback still isn't listed as an autographed copy or as international. I'm not trying to rush you if you haven't had a chance to change it yet; I just want to make sure you saw my post, since you said you weren't sending out the info until all the problems were fixed.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Zoe Cannon said:


> My paperback still isn't listed as an autographed copy or as international. I'm not trying to rush you if you haven't had a chance to change it yet; I just want to make sure you saw my post, since you said you weren't sending out the info until all the problems were fixed.


Got it Zoe - no I missed you, so thanks for telling me.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Got it Zoe - no I missed you, so thanks for telling me.


Thanks!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

When I was checking my link on Rafflecopter, I clicked on it and it entered me. Sorry! I hope that's not too horrible.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

I've sold 2 already! Hold on to your hats folks. That sudden rush of wind is all the people rushing to buy our books!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok, I've got the pages all set up on the site and the front page mentions it with links as well.  I'll do a bit more later but now I must go tend to an ill child.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Hmm, going to have to cobble something together for Google+

When I paste the link
http://www.iamjustjunco.com/index.php/book-stuff/giveaways

all I get is the "giveaway" banner and some ad copy for I Am Just Junco, not the copy for the giveaway.

I don't want to just post a text link, since it's not as eye-catching.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

If that's not working you could try the promo page on my site:
http://www.specficdaily.com/dollar-daze


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> If that's not working you could try the promo page on my site:
> http://www.specficdaily.com/dollar-daze


That works. I get the image and the words of your main menu but I can change that. The graphic is nicely eye-catching.
Very cool


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Hmm, going to have to cobble something together for Google+
> 
> When I paste the link
> http://www.iamjustjunco.com/index.php/book-stuff/giveaways
> ...


Yeah, don't use that page to promote - it's just so you guys can see everything before we go live. If I put it up on my blogs it gets tweeted and Fb'ed all over the place, but this page isn't connected to any social networks.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I got the same KDP error as everybody else but after I tried six times it finally went through to "Publishing". Hopefully my price change will be as quick as everybody elses. I should've thought to do it yesterday to make sure it had plenty of time to go through.

ETA: Went through within a couple hours.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm stuck in review and starting to freak out a little.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a terrible feeling they've flagged me--Amazon had an argument with me a bit ago over some cookbooks of mine that contained some (but not entirely) PLR content, and they said they might start super-eyeballing/flagging everything I did from then on, but I didn't think they'd do it over a price change on an existing (since 2010) book...this may be a disaster for me...


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> I have a terrible feeling they've flagged me--Amazon had an argument with me a bit ago over some cookbooks of mine that contained some (but not entirely) PLR content, and they said they might start super-eyeballing/flagging everything I did from then on, but I didn't think they'd do it over a price change on an existing (since 2010) book...this may be a disaster for me...


Well, looks like the price change went through anyway. 

Good luck, everyone! I'm already starting to see some extra movement!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> I have a terrible feeling they've flagged me--Amazon had an argument with me a bit ago over some cookbooks of mine that contained some (but not entirely) PLR content, and they said they might start super-eyeballing/flagging everything I did from then on, but I didn't think they'd do it over a price change on an existing (since 2010) book...this may be a disaster for me...


Damn. That sucks. :/

I think I lost a bit of money by changing early, but at the same time, I'm kind of glad I did. Still... damn. Um. I hope it fixes itself soon!

Sales so far: 0


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

MeiLin: Ouch. Hope that gets resolved. 


9 sales since the price change went through yesterday morning, with 4 of those since the sale started at midnight. Rank has started moving in the happy direction. 

More importantly: 25% jump in my mailing list subscribers. Which is to say, I've gone from 12 to 15.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I had 38 sales between Monday and Tuesday (my price change went into effect yesterday afternoon), which is completely unheard of for me. My best is usually something like 5-6 sales a day. It'll be interesting to see what happens now that the promo is being publicized.

And I just checked my sales and have 28 more since I checked at around 11 last night. Wow.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I had 38 sales between Monday and Tuesday (my price change went into effect yesterday afternoon), which is completely unheard of for me. My best is usually something like 5-6 sales a day. It'll be interesting to see what happens now that the promo is being publicized.
> 
> And I just checked my sales and have 28 more since I checked at around 11 last night. Wow.


   
Awesome!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

The price has changed...and I haven't sold a one.  My sole overnight sale was a copy of the sequel.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I figure it'll pick up over the next couple of days. I love the linky list and the page on Spec Fic Daily. It looks so amazing with all the covers there for readers to admire.

I'm spreading the word via FB, G+, and Twitter.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Getting people on my mail list at a good clip. (Giving me a shamelessly inflated belief that these folks actually want to know about my new releases...  )

Not seeing a lot of sales yet. 
This is going to be good for me, no matter what the outcome. If I don't see a bump I will go back and do a Dalya change my cover and blurb.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I've got two new subscribers to my mailing list so far, and three sales since last night (one of them on amazon.de!).


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Okay, posted to about 4000 G+ folks. 
Send most of those direct, will post to "public" a few times over the next few days.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

13 sales so far and about half a dozen signed up to my mailing list. Early days...


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

A bunch of new Fb likes ... and no sales.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Daytime sales are always slower. I think we won't see a pick up until the folks are home from school/work

I am noticing a slow load on the promo site and the raffle page. So I'm hoping that means lots of traffic.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> The price has changed...and I haven't sold a one.  My sole overnight sale was a copy of the sequel.


My ranking has tanked since the price change yesterday! Dropped 40,000 places.

Can't understand why.

Hopefully, this is the calm before the superstorm!


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

IB said:


> My ranking has tanked since the price change yesterday! Dropped 40,000 places.
> 
> Can't understand why.
> 
> Hopefully, this is the calm before the superstorm!


An author friend of mine tells me rankings drop much faster for 99-cent books than higher-priced books. That could be the reason.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

There's some sort of premium placed on books that are priced higher. I noticed that my ranking took a plummet, but it's now higher than it was before I lowered the price. However, I'm moving a LOT more units than I typically do, so it looks to me like it takes more sales to rise up in the rankings than it does when my price is higher.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I've sold about 25 books already, and my ranking went from around 30K to 9K, so something's working!

A lot of new FB likes and a couple of mailing list sign-ups, too.


----------



## Fahid (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm waiting for Group Promo #2  too bad i missed on this first one....although I might not be part of it, placing a $5.99 book for $0.99 for a few days would that even be a good thing at all?


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

IB said:


> My ranking has tanked since the price change yesterday! Dropped 40,000 places.
> 
> Can't understand why.
> 
> Hopefully, this is the calm before the superstorm!


Funny. My ranking has hardly changed. Sales are average too - no worse than usual but no better either. Hope there's a surge around the corner!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Two sales, half dozen subscribers.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Alondo said:


> Funny. My ranking has hardly changed. Sales are average too - no worse than usual but no better either. Hope there's a surge around the corner!


There is something weird going on. I've only sold one 'regular' book since about 10am (almost 3pm here now) and two of the 99-centers.
My ranks on the book pages have not budged.

However, on the author central site, I've gone from 156 to 146 in kbooks sci-fi category. So _something_ is moving somewhere.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Three sales, maybe ten new subscribers.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

A big pop! Thank you Chris and JanneCo!


----------



## AKMartin (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi 

Guys can anyone post link to the main site and blurb your using and i will start twittering on our accounts 

thanks 

Anthony


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Here you go, Anthony:

Dollar Daze

Dollar Daze - our newest group promo begins January 30th!
18 authors, 18 Fantasy & Sci-Fi books, all for just 99c each.

Be sure to enter the raffle for chances to win autographed books, Amazon gift cards, and more!
Enter Raffle!

http://www.specficdaily.com/


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I've sold 9 books so far today: 5 of the 99c one and 4 of the full-priced Yseult, the first book in the series. Works for me! 

15 new likes on my Facebook page.


----------



## AKMartin (Jul 21, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> Here you go, Anthony:
> 
> Dollar Daze
> 
> ...


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

23 copies of the featured book sold now.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Sorry I've been so quiet, work's been crazy today...

Sales have definitely been slow on this side with about 10 in the US store and 2 in the UK. Still, it's better than it has been lately.

One thing is I'm glad I had it price matched - I had a BookBub ad for the other book in the series today and it _wasn't_ price matched.

10 of $.99 *price matched* book = #34,540, #82 in Fantasy series
160 of $.99 *price dropped* book = #4,070 overall, #10 in Fantasy series

I can only imagine how good the rank would be with 160 at a price _matched_ book.

I must say though that given all of the advertising (both free and paid) I'm a bit disappointed with the results. I know paid promos are a hard sale compared to freebies, but still.

**edit**
Oh, also, HS St. Ours book "Sami" was removed from the page. His book still hadn't changed from the regular price and he hasn't yet answered my emails. For now I put up my wife's other book since it's $.99 too. Once he drops the price I'll put his book back up. I just wanted to share in case you guys see my wife's other book and wonder what the hell is going on.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Sorry I've been so quiet, work's been crazy today...
> 
> Sales have definitely been slow on this side with about 10 in the US store and 2 in the UK. Still, it's better than it has been lately.
> 
> ...


I thought price affected popularity-list rankings, not best-seller rankings ... do I have that backwards?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> I thought price affected popularity-list rankings, not best-seller rankings ... do I have that backwards?


Not sure, but I wanted to share the results because it is useful knowledge for promos. Indeed it seems like price-matching the book and paying for an ENT or BookBub ad would be a great way to go.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Not sure, but I wanted to share the results because it is useful knowledge for promos. Indeed it seems like price-matching the book and paying for an ENT or BookBub ad would be a great way to go.


I have been thinking of trying BookBub ... hmm.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I tried for a BookBub ad last month, but they didn't want me - not enough reviews   I have my book going out on BookBlast tomorrow, though, so I'm hoping that should get me a few extra sales.

Eight sales for me so far, by the way (pushing me to my best sales rank ever at 21,713!), and a dozen new mailing list subscribers.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

My ranking for the featured book has gone up a bit and I've had slightly more sales than usual today, although of course lower royalties. Current ranking looks like this:

#6,942 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Series 
#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 
#50 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical

Newsletter subscribers: 15 so far. I'm skeptical people who sign up this way will ever actually open my newsletter when it arrives but I'll pretend they're fans because it makes me feel good. 



Zoe Cannon said:


> I tried for a BookBub ad last month, but they didn't want me - not enough reviews


Yeah, they rejected me too for not enough reviews (only eight at the time) and because there are only two books out in the series right now. They felt it would do better when there are more out.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Today's results: 9 books sold and 32 new Fb likes.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

My results for today are 17 new subscribers to my mailing list, 61 sales, and my highest ever ranking. Currently, I'm at:

#3,463 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology

I've never even come _close_ to any of these numbers before. I'm completely shocked and much, much more pleased than I can say.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Six sales, about a dozen sign-ups. I think my book's just a really hard sell.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

As usual I have no idea if this promo is working!  I have like 20 sales I think -I've not been keeping track.  Some new subscribers, and Clutch is free - so that's skewing things a bit.  

ENT is giving Fledge a bargain book of the day tomorrow - so that should kick sales up for me.  I sent it in a month ago and since it's never been on sale and it's never been free, I guess they decided to go with it.  It only has 13 reviews, but they are pretty good.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

23 sales since my price change went through yesterday, with 13 of those since midnight. 14 mailing list signups, which more than doubles what I had before the promotion started. Rank hit 4 digits for the first time in... a long time. With several days to go, I'm very encouraged. Thanks again to chrisanthropic and JanneCO for coordinating!


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

My final results for the first day: 15 sales (14 from amazon.com, 1 from amazon.de) and 12 new mailing list subscribers. That's more than double the amount of sales from what was previously my best sales day, and my mailing list has at least doubled in size.



Nicole Ciacchella said:


> My results for today are 17 new subscribers to my mailing list, 61 sales, and my highest ever ranking. Currently, I'm at:
> 
> #3,463 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
> ...


You're doing great, Nicole! Congratulations


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Thanks, Zoe.  I'm absolutely overwhelmed and shocked by this because, while I've been doing pretty well for a while now, I've never had anything like these sorts of results.

I'm glad to hear things seem to be going well for everyone. I think building the mailing lists should be really good for all of us. One of my goals for this year was to really get serious about the mailing list since so many authors have had such great results thanks to theirs.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> My results for today are 17 new subscribers to my mailing list, 61 sales, and my highest ever ranking. Currently, I'm at:
> 
> #3,463 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
> ...


Excellent results, Nicole! Yea!

I've had ten sales of the featured book, and almost 40 likes on my Facebook author page. I probably should have done the mailing list too, but somehow I just didn't trust the signups I'd get. :/


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

39 sales so far and about 20 sign ups to my mailing list. Not as good as I'd hoped, but maybe it'll pick up at the weekend.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Sorry I've been so quiet, work's been crazy today...
> 
> Sales have definitely been slow on this side with about 10 in the US store and 2 in the UK. Still, it's better than it has been lately.
> 
> ...


"One thing is I'm glad I had it price matched - I had a BookBub ad for the other book in the series today and it wasn't price matched."

Can you explain the difference?


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

My rank just jumped 2500 places to 7500 - the highest this month! Maybe the sign of good things to come!

Mark


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

This is a really useful exercise.

I've had just 6 sales so far although quite a few sign-ups for my mail list.

Alondo, for example, seems to be doing really well.
Now, let's assume people don't read the preview (just guessing, because of the price and the number of books available), that leaves the cover and the blurb for decision making. Alondo's blurb is shorter than most. The cover is, of course, very cool.

I wonder if it's time to reconsider my cover (again). Compared to my other books, I really can't see why this one is so sluggish.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I know how you feel, Quiss. I've already contacted another designer to redo my cover for Contributor. I love the cover I already have, but I'm not getting any sales and I don't think it's branded well enough for YA.

The Eye has really caught on, though I can't pinpoint exactly why. I know there's a bigger market for Beauty and the Beast stories than I imagined, as several reviewers have mentioned they read any and all they can find. The cover also has something to do with it as I've had feedback from multiple sources indicating the cover is a selling point for them too.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Alondo said:


> My rank just jumped 2500 places to 7500 - the highest this month! Maybe the sign of good things to come!
> 
> Mark


Mine just dropped about the same amount. Coincidence? 

Well, at least I know the sales went to a good place.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

ajalbrinck said:


> Mine just dropped about the same amount. Coincidence?
> 
> Well, at least I know the sales went to a good place.


Stay with it, guy! I'm sure we'll all see a pickup by the end.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Quiss said:


> This is a really useful exercise.
> 
> I've had just 6 sales so far although quite a few sign-ups for my mail list.
> 
> ...


I have actually written a lot of blurbs for different authors. In my author group, I'm even known as "The Blurb King"! If nothing else, I find it a brilliant writing exercise. I'm definitely from the "less is more" school of thought. I see a lot of people trying to tell the whole story in a blurb and that's a mistake. The blurb should be like an hors d'oeurve - enough to whet your appetite, but not enough to fill you up! The blurb on my best seller is only 37 words long.

The cover on my featured book cost me only 30 bucks. If you want me to put you in touch with my designer, just ask!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Alondo said:


> Stay with it, guy! I'm sure we'll all see a pickup by the end.


I'll never give up! 

I've gotten a nice number of mailing list signups, which was the main thing I wanted from this promotion, because it's the long-term I'm looking for. Lots of sales would certainly be nice as well.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Alondo said:


> I have actually written a lot of blurbs for different authors. In my author group, I'm even known as "The Blurb King"! If nothing else, I find it a brilliant writing exercise. I'm definitely from the "less is more" school of thought. I see a lot of people trying to tell the whole story in a blurb and that's a mistake. The blurb should be like an hors d'oeurve - enough to whet your appetite, but not enough to fill you up! The blurb on my best seller is only 37 words long.


That's terrific! I like the idea of blurb as hors d'oeurve.

I shortened my blurb quite a bit from the original, but it's still significantly more than 37 words. Might be an interesting exercise to see if I can get it under 50.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Alondo said:


> "One thing is I'm glad I had it price matched - I had a BookBub ad for the other book in the series today and it wasn't price matched."
> 
> Can you explain the difference?


For the promo book I changed the price on Kobo/B&N first and Amazon price matched it (the original price of $2.99 is shown crossed out with the price matched price of $.99 shown)

For the other book I manually changed the price to $.99 at Amazon.

The benefits of price matching include the fact that readers can see that the $.99 is NOT the normal price as well as the fact that the original price gets used in Amazon's algorithms (which favor higher prices)


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> For the promo book I changed the price on Kobo/B&N first and Amazon price matched it (the original price of $2.99 is shown crossed out with the price matched price of $.99 shown)
> 
> For the other book I manually changed the price to $.99 at Amazon.
> 
> The benefits of price matching include the fact that readers can see that the $.99 is NOT the normal price as well as the fact that the original price gets used in Amazon's algorithms (which favor higher prices)


Thanks "Chris", that's really helpful.

Thinking out loud, if I had a book at 2.99 say, and Amazon price matched it to 99 cents, would they pay 70% royalty?


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Things are still rolling along really well -- almost fifty books sold (including the total surprise of selling five at B&N), and thirty-five new Facebook "likes." Not many mailing list sign-ups, though. Oh, well.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Alondo said:


> Thanks "Chris", that's really helpful.
> 
> Thinking out loud, if I had a book at 2.99 say, and Amazon price matched it to 99 cents, would they pay 70% royalty?


It depends. I've had them pay the 70% yes. I've also been "warned" by them that listing books at other stores is against my agreement etc. etc.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

ChristinePope said:


> Things are still rolling along really well -- almost fifty books sold (including the total surprise of selling five at B&N), and thirty-five new Facebook "likes." Not many mailing list sign-ups, though. Oh, well.


I didn't think to check B & N! That puts me up to 48 of the featured book sold so far.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> It depends. I've had them pay the 70% yes. I've also been "warned" by them that listing books at other stores is against my agreement etc. etc.


Why would listing books at other sites be against your agreement? Unless you're signed up to KDP Select?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Alondo said:


> Why would listing books at other sites be against your agreement? Unless you're signed up to KDP Select?


Not listing them, just listing them cheaper on any other site.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Not listing them, just listing them cheaper on any other site.


That's interesting, because I just reviewed the KDP terms and conditions and they say absolutely nothing about not being allowed to set the price cheaper on any other site. They say they may match their price to that on other sites at their discretion, but that's all. So on what basis are they "warning" you?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Here is the email they sent me about it last November:



> Hello,
> 
> We are writing you today as we noticed that the digital list price you provided to us for one or more of your titles (listed below) exceeds the list price of a physical or electronic edition of the same book(s) listed on Amazon.com or another website. Under the KDP Terms and Conditions and Pricing Page, you are required to set and adjust the digital list price you provide to us to ensure that it is no higher than the list price for any other digital or physical edition of the book.
> 
> ...


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Here is the email they sent me about it last November:


That's really odd. Just last week, I decided to raise the price of my books on all sites, and initiated the change at the same time everywhere. Kobo lagged behind, but eventually changed the price after Amazon and BN.com did. Amazon's servers detected the Kobo price (the old, lower price) and price-matched it. I even re-published the Amazon version with the new, higher price, to give it a chance to see there was no-need to match, and they still showed the price-matched lower price. No nasty-gram, though. Maybe in that case they just wanted to have the lowest price, even though the servers eventually realized I had the same price listed everywhere.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

From a purely business standpoint, I get what Amazon is saying. They want to be competitive, so of course they don't want products on their site going for less elsewhere.

However, I also think they jump the gun at times. Plus, I find it ironic that I made Creators free on Kobo and have been nagging Amazon for days to price match, to no avail. Yet they seem to be all over things when it's a minor glitch like Alex mentioned. Oh, Amazon.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Here is the email they sent me about it last November:


So, I guess this kind of price matching is a gamble. You risk being kicked out. Bummer.

Did you adjust the price on the other site as they demanded?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, I was confused by it too since I know they still price-match so it's an interesting thing...still, it didn't stop me from doing it again and no letter about it this time.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Alondo said:


> So, I guess this kind of price matching is a gamble. You risk being kicked out. Bummer.
> 
> Did you adjust the price on the other site as they demanded?


I did eventually yeah, but I wasn't in a rush about it.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I would have preferred price matching but I wasn't willing to gamble, not with my history at Amazon. Next time I think perhaps I shall.

Ten sales, twenty new subscribers, back on the fantasy series top 100 for the first time in an age. Top of the nonfiction bisexuality chart, too. *sigh* I've given up on trying to get off that chart, they just don't listen.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Glad to hear that although numbers seem a bit low everyone is reporting good/decent/better than normal results.  

Is anyone on Mobilreads and willing to post about the site/promo?  I can't because they label it self-promo.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> The Eye has really caught on, though I can't pinpoint exactly why. I know there's a bigger market for Beauty and the Beast stories than I imagined, as several reviewers have mentioned they read any and all they can find. The cover also has something to do with it as I've had feedback from multiple sources indicating the cover is a selling point for them too.


I wonder if it has anything to do with the CW's Beauty and the Beast remake. They are tapping into all the Vampire Diaries fans to build up steam for the new series. It might be "right book" + "right time." Your cover is beautiful!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I just saw our ad on ENT!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Is anyone on Mobilreads and willing to post about the site/promo? I can't because they label it self-promo.


Done
(I knew I forgot something...)


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> I just saw our ad on ENT!


Awesome!!!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, forgot--I put up some pungled together ads on Project Wonderful.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Quiss said:


> Done
> (I knew I forgot something...)


Thanks!



MeiLinMiranda said:


> Oh, forgot--I put up some pungled together ads on Project Wonderful.


Yeah I recognized the random traffic from comic sites - thanks Mei!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I just saw our ad on ENT!


If that doesn't give us a boost, nothing will!!!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

yeah, the ENT ads seem to work pretty well.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Anna K said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with the CW's Beauty and the Beast remake. They are tapping into all the Vampire Diaries fans to build up steam for the new series. It might be "right book" + "right time." Your cover is beautiful!


Just goes to show you that it's all basically a shot in the dark. I wrote The Eye years and years ago, and when I published it I was 100% sure it would be niche and I'd barely sell any copies. However, Contributor seemed more commercial, so I thought that one might do okay. In fact, the exact opposite is true. I write what I love, but now I have more peace of mind because this proves to me that trying to follow trends may not be the best way to go. You never know what will really resonate with readers.

Thanks for the compliment on the cover.  It was a premade from Razzle Dazzle, and finding it felt like one of those moments where the stars are aligned. I probably couldn't have had a better cover custom-made, it so perfectly fits the book.

Where is the ad visible on ENT? I checked around the site but didn't see it.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> Just goes to show you that it's all basically a shot in the dark. I wrote The Eye years and years ago, and when I published it I was 100% sure it would be niche and I'd barely sell any copies. However, Contributor seemed more commercial, so I thought that one might do okay. In fact, the exact opposite is true. I write what I love, but now I have more peace of mind because this proves to me that trying to follow trends may not be the best way to go. You never know what will really resonate with readers.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the cover.  It was a premade from Razzle Dazzle, and finding it felt like one of those moments where the stars are aligned. I probably couldn't have had a better cover custom-made, it so perfectly fits the book.
> 
> Where is the ad visible on ENT? I checked around the site but didn't see it.


It's here.

http://ereadernewstoday.com/category/free-kindle-books/


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> Where is the ad visible on ENT? I checked around the site but didn't see it.


It's on the top of the right sidebar. It doesn't show every time, they rotate through a few, but ours is one of them. It was set to run yesterday through tomorrow.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Alondo said:


> It's here.
> 
> http://ereadernewstoday.com/category/free-kindle-books/


On the front page, too. Just hit reload til you see it.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Thanks, all. I saw it now. The problem was I have so many plug-ins on Firefox that I can't see ads even when I want to.   I had to look in IE to see it.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Meilin - we just got some traffic from Oglaf.  I'm guessing that's your PW ads...that's just awesome, thank you.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Verlorene Werke posted about our sale today and highlighted three books:

http://verlorene-werke.blogspot.de/2013/01/e-book-aktion-dollar-daze.html

Good luck, o highlighted ones! (And everyone else, of course. *g*)


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

My results for day two: 10 books sold (pushing me to a sales rank of 12,207) and 5 more newsletter subscribers.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

4 mailing list signups and 13 sales today, and sales rank ended at ~10,600. Also got 7 sales on the sequel, which is a nice bonus.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Verlorene Werke posted about our sale today and highlighted three books:
> 
> http://verlorene-werke.blogspot.de/2013/01/e-book-aktion-dollar-daze.html
> 
> Good luck, o highlighted ones! (And everyone else, of course. *g*)


Ah, maybe this is where I got those German sales. Awesome. 

I've had 20 newsletter subscribers and 40 sales on the featured book in the past two days. That's slightly more sales than usual. With the royalty reduction I'm actually losing a little money but I'm okay with that temporarily since it's giving my ranking a nudge.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

Dara England said:


> Ah, maybe this is where I got those German sales.


German sales are exciting! My two sales today were enough to bounce me into the best seller lists for my categories.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Sales and newsletter subscriptions have slowed down a bit but I'm still happy to even be on the Fantasy charts at all an no longer in the 6 digit overall rankings.  

It seems that sales for Amazon were down in general today since the very small amount I got didn't result in as much of a ranking drop as I'd expected.  Hopefully we can successfully ride out the last few days of the promo.  We have another small feature on a fantasy/sci-fi RPG site tomorrow but tomorrow is also the last day for our ad on ENT so we'll see what happens.

Does anyone have suggestions for *appropriate* places to spread the word on Goodreads?


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, Oglaf was me, Chris. Also QC. I'm spending WAY more in PW ads than I'll get in sales, but it's coming out of my earnings there, which I sorta consider my mad money. I don't actually count it as income--it's a PITA to withdraw so I just bank it for ad campaigns. Gonna make a big push when Machine God comes out next month. You're welcome. 

Still only 11 sales and 20 mailing list adds. Ah well.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'm not sure if PW gives you any analytics data, but as of right now we've had 7 hits from both Oglaf and QC but a solid 44 from girlgenius!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

By the end of Day 2, I was up to 28 sales and 41 Fb likes -- more sales but fewer likes the second day.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Not much on the sales front... 5 or so.
But 25 plus FB likes


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Yesterday was slower for me as well. 7 new subscribers to the mailing list and 28 sales. That's still a huge day for me, though. 

Hopefully this weekend will be very big for all of us!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm up to 17 total, which has doubled my sales for that title for January.  
Sign ups for the mailing list are moving nicely.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

BBoS gone due to a return on the promo item.  

And a sale of the full-price sequel.  

WIN! Why? Best sales month EVER for the promo book started the same way.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

My sales have dried up completely. After a nice start with the promo, zip yesterday.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I think I did one or two yesterday. Today I sold on. Mailing list subscriptions dribbling in.

Chris, those Oglaf and QC buys were lightning rounds. Low bid, low cap. Girl Genius is cheaper so we may still be there, haven't looked this morning. ... Well, may as well! GG returned 77 hits and is still running everywhere but the US. QC gave us 118 hits and is expired everywhere but CA. Tokyo Hotel gave us 56 hits and is still running.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Great sales -- about 60 so far. Forty-one new FB "likes," but no love for the mailing list. I'm thinking it must not have gotten linked or something...


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

We should push the giveaway the next three days - put it up everywhere.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

ScottC said:


> Not much on the sales front... 5 or so.
> But 25 plus FB likes


Sorry, I haven't been able to check in. I teach my USC classes on Wed/Thu.

After a good first day, now my ranking is going down rapidly.

BUT, 20 new additions to mailing list and 5 new FB friends (as discussed in another thread I don't have a separate FB fan page.)

I'm good with this because I want to build my mailing list and FB fans.

I'm still hoping I don't end up lower in the sales rankings that when I started, only because exposure is the key. The last 99c promo I did was for "Under An Orange Sun" and I did it through ENT. My rankings climbed quickly and when the promo was over, it generated a lot of full priced sales because of the exposure.

Also, ChristinePope, you're doing really well and I'm too busy to look up your ranking, but if it's getting up there, do everything you can to keep it up, so that when the promo ends you can sell full priced books.

Also, can someone spell who these other bloggers are that are helping us out. QC, Oglaf, Girl Genius, PW and the others? I'd like to thank them!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

IB said:


> Also, can someone spell who these other bloggers are that are helping us out. QC, Oglaf, Girl Genius, PW and the others? I'd like to thank them!


These are mostly webcomic sites that run ads through the "Project Wonderful" advertising thingamjig that Meilin uses. They don't choose the ads they just let Project Wonderful ads run on their sites. QC is Questionable Content - a great "indie" comic about music, and quirky folks. Oglaf is an often "not safe for work" fantasy comic that is simply hilarious. Girl Genius is a fantastic webcomic about what it sounds like.

On another note, check out what I just got in my inbox!



> Hello,
> 
> We are writing you today as we noticed that the digital list price you provided to us for one or more of your titles (listed below) exceeds the list price of a physical or electronic edition of the same book(s) listed on Amazon.com or another website. Under the KDP Terms and Conditions and Pricing Page, you are required to set and adjust the digital list price you provide to us to ensure that it is no higher than the list price for any other digital or physical edition of the book.
> 
> ...


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> These are mostly webcomic sites that run ads through the "Project Wonderful" advertising thingamjig that Meilin uses. They don't choose the ads they just let Project Wonderful ads run on their sites. QC is Questionable Content - a great "indie" comic about music, and quirky folks. Oglaf is an often "not safe for work" fantasy comic that is simply hilarious. Girl Genius is a fantastic webcomic about what it sounds like.
> 
> On another note, check out what I just got in my inbox!


Thanks, Chris. And, again, all your hard work on this is much appreciated.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> These are mostly webcomic sites that run ads through the "Project Wonderful" advertising thingamjig that Meilin uses. They don't choose the ads they just let Project Wonderful ads run on their sites. QC is Questionable Content - a great "indie" comic about music, and quirky folks. Oglaf is an often "not safe for work" fantasy comic that is simply hilarious. Girl Genius is a fantastic webcomic about what it sounds like.
> 
> On another note, check out what I just got in my inbox!


Chris, that is so out of control. I'm just about to nag Amazon yet again about price matching Creators, but I guess they only care about price matching when it's for something other than free. Seriously, I wish I could ask them to spend less time policing you and turn to policing my prices instead.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I guess I find it funny more than anything (not sure, why really, it just makes me laugh).  I actually wish they'd implement a "sale" feature for KDP where you can choose to either set your book FREE for 5 days or set it to another sale price.  Honestly, showing the original price along with a slash through it seems to help a lot.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> Chris, that is so out of control. I'm just about to nag Amazon yet again about price matching Creators, but I guess they only care about price matching when it's for something other than free. Seriously, I wish I could ask them to spend less time policing you and turn to policing my prices instead.


There's a whole thread of people looking to get price-matched for free on this board who would like Amazon to pay attention to them (waves hand).

Of course, if Amazon and other sites allowed for you to schedule sales or price adjustments ahead of time so we didn't have to try to guess when we could (or should) make changes, it would help...

[And I noticed Chris just said the same thing while I was typing this. Great minds... ]


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I bet they roll that out as a Select enhancement.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

66 sales of the featured book so far but zero over the past 12 hours, which tells me that real time reporting on KDP is almost certainly down right now. This seems to be a common problem when they do a month switchover.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

It's also the weekend which can see slower sales (at least it usually does for me)


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Alondo said:


> 66 sales of the featured book so far but zero over the past 12 hours, which tells me that real time reporting on KDP is almost certainly down right now. This seems to be a common problem when they do a month switchover.


I don't know...I'm showing nine sales of my featured book since midnight, plus sales of other titles, so if the reporting is glitchy, it's not even a consistent glitchiness.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

One sale since last night for me :/ At least I lost my brown bar of shame...


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> Great sales -- about 60 so far. Forty-one new FB "likes," but no love for the mailing list. I'm thinking it must not have gotten linked or something...


We were just allowed one link in the Rafflecopter. Yours must've gone to Fb?

Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> We were just allowed one link in the Rafflecopter. Yours must've gone to Fb?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


It's fine. Maybe I got confused because they were asking for multiple links (FB, mail list, etc.), and I didn't realize only one was actually going to get posted in the Rafflecopter.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Zoe Cannon said:


> One sale since last night for me :/ At least I lost my brown bar of shame...


Same here ... but it wasn't even for my sale book, it was for Looking Through Lace ...

At least I've gotten about 50 likes on my FB author page.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> It's also the weekend which can see slower sales (at least it usually does for me)


When do you plan to do another one of these?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> It's fine. Maybe I got confused because they were asking for multiple links (FB, mail list, etc.), and I didn't realize only one was actually going to get posted in the Rafflecopter.


Yeah. I think it was a last-minute edit to go down to one b/c the Rafflecopter looked intimidatingly big.

ETA: What I came to say! Only three sales so far today, so a big slowdown from yesterday (19), unless reporting is hinky.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> Yeah. I think it was a last-minute edit to go down to one b/c the Rafflecopter looked intimidatingly big.
> 
> ETA: What I came to say! Only three sales so far today, so a big slowdown from yesterday (19), unless reporting is hinky.


Ah, that explains it.

Fourteen sales today so far; it's been moving around from the low 7,000s to the high 5,000s in terms of rank.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

One sale. I'm beginning to think this book is unmarketable.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

2 new subscribers and 15 sales for me today. Things are definitely slowing down. I hope they'll pick back up again this weekend.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

Two sales and zero subscribers for me today.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

I have 23 new subscribers to my email list and have had about 20 sales since the sale began. I'm happy for each new reader and bit of exposure at this point.  Hopefully sales will continue into the weekend.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

No new sales or subscribers in nearly 24 hours.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Yeah things have definitely slowed down.  We can pull the plug early on the price reduction and focus on the rafflecopter if you guys think that would work better.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

Yep, I'm back to pre-promo sales levels. I think it may be tapped out.



chrisanthropic said:


> Yeah things have definitely slowed down. We can pull the plug early on the price reduction and focus on the rafflecopter if you guys think that would work better.


This may be a good idea. If we stay at 99 cents through tomorrow, I don't think it's going to do good things for our rankings at this point (since rankings on 99-cent books fall faster), and I think we've pretty much gotten the extra sales we're going to get.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I'm ranked in the 6,000 range right now, but my rankings have been falling steadily since day one. I'm fine with whatever everyone decides.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Whatever you guys want.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm flexible as well.

Completely random question: if someone wanted to switch their entry type, is that something that can be done at this point? I'm wondering if the "ease of entry" between a Facebook like and a mailing list signup is something to consider. Not a huge deal, though.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Yeah things have definitely slowed down. We can pull the plug early on the price reduction and focus on the rafflecopter if you guys think that would work better.


Pulling the plug early is fine by me.

My analysis of the experience is interesting. In science, you can often learn as much from a "failed" experiment as from one that works. I have between 60 and 70 sales of the featured 99 cent book over the period, which is poor by my standards. However, what you may like to know is that since the promo. started, my Trilogy which sells for 6.99 and which was not being promoted in any way OUTSOLD my 99 cent offering that was being featured heavily! That was totally unexpected. The Trilogy is showing a correspondingly nice rise in ranking, whereas the featured book has fallen away. I am not exactly complaining because a sale of the Trilogy earns me 14 times what the 99 cent offering pays! But it's interesting to consider what is going on.

I think there was nothing wrong with the promotion. However, it may be that the 99 cent book has had its day. During the last promotion, my freebie showed a nice rise, but the 99 cent offerings by others did not fare nearly as well. I think what is happening is that readers fall into two groups. There are those that will always want quality and are prepared to pay for it, and there are those that aren't. So many books are now being offered for free that I think a large segment of the second group have migrated from 99 cent books to free. To put it simply, why would they pay 18 bucks for 18 books, when there are so many freebies on offer?

On the other hand, the "quality" buffs know that there's a lot of rubbish offered at 99 cents, so they steer clear. Result: 99 cent books are being left on the shelf. I checked the SciFi Series Top 100. Of those, Only 20 are priced less than 2.99 (including 3 in our promo) and there are only 2 less than 2.99 in the top 20.

You guys are free to refute my analysis - it's only a personal opinion based on my experience. However, I think there are lessons we can learn here which may make the next promo. more of a success. If that happens, then this experience will prove to have been highly worthwhile.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Alondo - LIES!  LIES I SAY!  Actually,  I agree with pretty much everything you said.  It's a difficult situation because the free promos generate a lot more traffic and downloads but the results for the authors are a lot less significant (unless you can manage 10K+ downloads).  Maybe doing shorter 1-day promos for $.99 books is a better way to go?  And 3 or less days for freebies.  

I'd LOVE to do a freebie promo that focuses on all of the major stores, but relying on Amazon to price match is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Yeah things have definitely slowed down. We can pull the plug early on the price reduction and focus on the rafflecopter if you guys think that would work better.


Guys, just to make sure we're all on the same page, price effects your ranking on the popularity lists, not the bestseller lists or your overall sales ranking on Amazon. I doubt any of us have sold enough books through this promo to move onto a pop list because those lists are based on average sales over the last thirty days, including Select giveaways at a .1 rate, plus price. The bestseller lists and overall sales ranking are based on sales (and, I think, borrows) over just the last few days and do not factor in a book's price. So ending the promo early won't protect ranking in the store overall or on a bestseller list. Now, if you were already on a popularity list, as I was for fantasy > series and fantasy > contemporary (due to my Select giveaway at the beginning of the month), then moving to .99 could move you up or down on that list.

The above is my understanding based on the work of Ed Robertson, Phoenix Sullivan, and their Data Avenger buddies: http://www.edwardwrobertson.com/2012/05/amazons-ever-changing-algorithms-part-3.html If I'm wrong, please correct!

ETA: Sorry, this post by Phoenix is more specifically focused on what I was saying above: http://phoenixsullivan.blogspot.com/2012/08/just-how-do-those-amazon-algos-work.html


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Alondo - LIES! LIES I SAY! Actually, I agree with pretty much everything you said. It's a difficult situation because the free promos generate a lot more traffic and downloads but the results for the authors are a lot less significant (unless you can manage 10K+ downloads). Maybe doing shorter 1-day promos for $.99 books is a better way to go? And 3 or less days for freebies.
> 
> I'd LOVE to do a freebie promo that focuses on all of the major stores, but relying on Amazon to price match is a pain in the *ss.


Chris,

I have some ideas if you're interested. Even if we can't do the price matching thing across the board with Amazon, could we learn something from that? so instead of 18, 99 cent books, we could have 18, $3.99 books reduced to 99 cents FOR ONE DAY ONLY. That sounds more like they're getting a bargain. Also, we would be saying "quality, but at a bargain price".

Another idea I've been toying with, but I don't have enough technical expertise to know how you would actually do it, is to incorporate the "buy one (or two) get one free" concept. This is something I would love Amazon to do, because I'm sure I could move a shed load more of my books that way. But if we are offering a pool of books, could we do something similar? What I don't know is how it might work or how you would share the royalties. The only way I can think of would be that those who bought one or two books could be offered a SW code for the free book of their choice. The downside is that that wouldn't work for those of our friends who are tied into the KDP Select exclusivity clause. However, there are folk here who are much more knowledgeable than me who may know of a better way.

I think the important thing is to view this as a part of the "learning curve" and see what we can take from it in terms of lessons learned.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I think we should learn our lessons from it and stick it out. It's only one more day, after all. And we announced it everywhere as going through Feb. 3. 

Just my € 0.02.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm with Ruth, in that I think we should stick to what was advertised.

I'm wondering about the 99-cent thing in general. I know that some folks do very well with that, but for a full-length novel it screams "Wallmart Rollback" to me. Even $2.99 looks a bit 'made in China' to me but I know those are just my prejudices (against cheap stuff, not Asia  ).

Just for fun, I'm going to put my book up to $4.95 when we're done with the promo to see what happens.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey, cool!
The moment after I posted the above, I got a sale on the promo.
And I didn't even have to use Hugh Howey's name!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Quiss said:


> Hey, cool!
> The moment after I posted the above, I got a sale on the promo.
> And I didn't even have to use Hugh Howey's name!


Ha! Now you've gone and done it. Maybe we should all start chanting his name?

You know, I didn't realize today was the 2nd. We should just ride it out through tomorrow. (Sorry, I'm crap with dates)


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> I think we should learn our lessons from it and stick it out. It's only one more day, after all. And we announced it everywhere as going through Feb. 3.
> 
> Just my € 0.02.


+1

FWIW, I've sold six today and gotten another six or seven Fb likes.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not really comfortable leaving it at the lower price for two more days (well, one and a half now, I guess, but then there will be extra time for the price change to go through) now that sales have fallen off so drastically. The book was starting to do well before the promo and I don't want to harm its chances of getting back there.   But I don't want to mess up the promo for anyone else, so if everyone else would rather stick it out, I'll leave mine at the lower price too.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I tend to agree with Ruth and Becca. We advertised the sale as going through the 3rd, and I think it wouldn't look that good if we cut the sale short. Now, we're all in different time zones, so if you want to start the process of switching back your prices partway through the day tomorrow, I don't think that's a terrible idea...there's no way we'd all be able to sync up our price changes anyway.

FWIW, I've gotten another 10 sales and five more FB "likes" today, so it's not as if things have ground to a complete halt.

I do think these sorts of promos are more effective when they run for a shorter period of time. Three days is probably the maximum.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Big slow down for me, too. But, the real test of the sale, will be the full priced sales that come after the sale, right? That's when we can do a better comparison to post-free sales. 

I wished the email list had continued to grow today, but c'est la vie, and I'm happy for the expansion.

Alondo, I love that you're calling the 99 cent craze dead already! I'm just getting on the 99 cent bandwagon with this experiment and the one with "Under An Orange Sun." I wonder if I should go back to freebies? H2O sold hundreds of copies at full price after its freebie run, but it was a new book and that was the first freebie (and it made it to number 1 on the Sci-Fi list). 

I'm wondering if anyone was able to have success on the second freebie run of the same book or if lightning only strikes once?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

IB said:


> Alondo, I love that you're calling the 99 cent craze dead already! I'm just getting on the 99 cent bandwagon with this experiment and the one with "Under An Orange Sun." I wonder if I should go back to freebies? H2O sold hundreds of copies at full price after its freebie run, but it was a new book and that was the first freebie (and it made it to number 1 on the Sci-Fi list).
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone was able to have success on the second freebie run of the same book or if lightning only strikes once?


I had good success with my second free run with Nolander. Well, really it was the third run, but the first doesn't really count because I only gave away 700 books that time. No way is that going to exhaust the market. The third run has had as big a post-free bump as the second, even though I gave way fewer books (about 18K in the second run; about 14K in the third run). That said, I did wait close to eight months between the second and third runs, and for three of those months, I sold ten or fewer books. So there was a price to pay for staying in Select that long and waiting for a "virgin" freebie audience to replenish.

Has anyone else had a late rush of sales registering? I'm suddenly up to 14 for the day, vs. only 5 yesterday.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

18 US and 1 UK for me today, which is a little better than I did yesterday.

The only book my free runs got me any results on was The Eye. Even without advertising, I've done some free runs of the others and even cracked top 100 in my subgenres only to completely fall off the radar once the free run was over. I'm doing a free run of Phoning It In soon, and I've notified both POI and ENT. Hopefully one or both will pick me up, because I'm eager to see what sort of effect that will have. I've also got an ad coming up on the KB blog, so I'm hoping that will mean good things.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> 18 US and 1 UK for me today, which is a little better than I did yesterday.
> 
> The only book my free runs got me any results on was The Eye. Even without advertising, I've done some free runs of the others and even cracked top 100 in my subgenres only to completely fall off the radar once the free run was over. I'm doing a free run of Phoning It In soon, and I've notified both POI and ENT. Hopefully one or both will pick me up, because I'm eager to see what sort of effect that will have. I've also got an ad coming up on the KB blog, so I'm hoping that will mean good things.


Nicole, if you can scrape together the time, there are dozens of other sites you can notify besides POI, ENT, and KB. It makes a huge difference to get the book out there *everywhere* so that you can approach 20K downloads. This is CabanaBooks' list of 50 sites: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,126331.msg1871808.html#msg1871808 There are quite a few others as well, including some in Germany and England. The biggest sites are collected here: http://authormarketingclub.com/members/submit-your-book/ There's also Free Kindle Books and Tips.

Sorry if you already have this info!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

So, just a heads up - seems my web host provider took a massive power surge hit and a LOT of sites are down (including mine).  They're already on it and it should hopefully be back up soon.

**EDIT** It's back up now.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

Five sales for today (one of which was on Amazon.de  ), and one mailing list subscriber. Slightly better than yesterday, when I got all of two sales.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Nothing today at all.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> I had good success with my second free run with Nolander. Well, really it was the third run, but the first doesn't really count because I only gave away 700 books that time. No way is that going to exhaust the market. The third run has had as big a post-free bump as the second, even though I gave way fewer books (about 18K in the second run; about 14K in the third run). That said, I did wait close to eight months between the second and third runs, and for three of those months, I sold ten or fewer books. So there was a price to pay for staying in Select that long and waiting for a "virgin" freebie audience to replenish.
> 
> Has anyone else had a late rush of sales registering? I'm suddenly up to 14 for the day, vs. only 5 yesterday.


Thanks for the info, Becca, and you guessed it. My 2nd free run would be on the heels of the December free run.

As far as a late rush, I had four more sales, but my ranking dropped. I think the test will be what happens after the sale.

Nicole, I had a similar experience with my first book, "Under An Orange Sun, Some Days Are Blue." I made it to #1 in Non-Fiction and #9 in Fiction (yes, that's a story unto itself!) so it was a great success as a freebie.

Then I had a massive number of sales post-free, but then it sunk quickly. It didn't follow the pattern of "H2O" where the ranking stuck for a long, long time.

After talking to other KB authors, I think it was because of genre. Some books are meant for Kindle and some are meant for paperback, where I originally had many more sales. I don't know the specific genres of your books, but that may play a role.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks like 11 sales of the promo book and 1 mailing list signup today.

Not sure if it's a coincidence, but I've gotten a (relative) surge in reviews since the promo started, almost doubling what I started with.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

IB said:


> Thanks for the info, Becca, and you guessed it. My 2nd free run would be on the heels of the December free run.


Well, it seems to me that the two free runs would be too close together, but it's hard to say. If you promoted the heck out of it, you'd get it in front of some different eyes. If it didn't get both ENT and POI the first time, and you got the missing one this time, that would make a big difference. A BookBub ad is a possibility, since that might be a new group of people (but are the productive for sci-fi?).

I do think there are a limited number of readers who know about the whole free-book thing. Once most of them have seen a particular book, it's gets tougher to get the big download numbers. For instance, this last giveaway, I had a better cover (undoubtedly), better blurb (I think and hope), and a better product (edited); I had a paperback, so the $0.00 followed a $14.95; I got promotion on both POI and ENT; eight months had passed; I ran the giveaway for the full five days; and since I was laid up with an injury, I spent several days doing nothing but tracking down little sites and getting promoted on them. In the UK and Germany, where I'd gotten no promo on the earlier giveaways, downloads increased dramatically, but in the U.S., where I'd already had a big giveaway and been promoted on the big sites months earlier, I gave away 5K fewer books.

That's why I took the book out of Select, actually. I decided that following two big giveaways, the free market was probably tapped out for that particular book for some time to come.

Then again, this is just one person's experience. I bet the Mega-Thread would provide wider insight on close-together giveaways.

By the way, I love the _H2O_ cover. It's simple, strikingly, and beautiful.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

ajalbrinck said:


> Looks like 11 sales of the promo book and 1 mailing list signup today.
> 
> Not sure if it's a coincidence, but I've gotten a (relative) surge in reviews since the promo started, almost doubling what I started with.


Now *that* is a nice benefit! Congrats.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> Well, it seems to me that the two free runs would be too close together, but it's hard to say. If you promoted the heck out of it, you'd get it in front of some different eyes. If it didn't get both ENT and POI the first time, and you got the missing one this time, that would make a big difference. A BookBub ad is a possibility, since that might be a new group of people (but are the productive for sci-fi?).
> 
> I do think there are a limited number of readers who know about the whole free-book thing. Once most of them have seen a particular book, it's gets tougher to get the big download numbers. For instance, this last giveaway, I had a better cover (undoubtedly), better blurb (I think and hope), and a better product (edited); I had a paperback, so the $0.00 followed a $14.95; I got promotion on both POI and ENT; eight months had passed; I ran the giveaway for the full five days; and since I was laid up with an injury, I spent several days doing nothing but tracking down little sites and getting promoted on them. In the UK and Germany, where I'd gotten no promo on the earlier giveaways, downloads increased dramatically, but in the U.S., where I'd already had a big giveaway and been promoted on the big sites months earlier, I gave away 5K fewer books.
> 
> ...


I think you're right about the promos being too close together. I did get the love from POI and ENT already.

BUT, I don't want to fall too low. I learned from "Under An Orange Sun," better to have stayed up than fallen too low! Have you used paid ads to keep up in the rankings? I'm wondering if the returns are decent.

Thanks for the compliment on my cover. Yours are striking, too. Especially the Nolander cover. I remember when I first saw it, I was struck by the combination of photorealism and painting, and the understated barren beauty. It reminded me of the mood of "The Secret History" (not the cover, but the book itself). Donna Tart's harsh ancient beauty.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

IB said:


> I think you're right about the promos being too close together. I did get the love from POI and ENT already.
> 
> BUT, I don't want to fall too low. I learned from "Under An Orange Sun," better to have stayed up than fallen too low! Have you used paid ads to keep up in the rankings? I'm wondering if the returns are decent.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on my cover. Yours are striking, too. Especially the Nolander cover. I remember when I first saw it, I was struck by the combination of photorealism and painting, and the understated barren beauty. It reminded me of the mood of "The Secret History" (not the cover, but the book itself). Donna Tart's harsh ancient beauty.


Thank you for the compliments to Nolander's cover! The mood you're describing was *exactly* what I was going for. I have a great cover designer. (And actually, I think the Nolander cover is stronger than the Solatium cover because I gave my designer a freer hand with the former and ended up with something less literal-minded. Don't get me wrong: I like the Solatium cover, but it strikes me as more ordinary.)

Unfortunately, I'm the wrong person to ask about keeping up in the rankings. Nolander was routinely in the 200Ks September through November. It perked up a bit in December thanks to a KB blog promotion. I also had good luck back in July with an ENT bargain book promotion. But those felt very much like temporary boosts. Nothing has given the book lasting traction. I'm finally approaching the thousand sales mark, but it's taken the better part of a year to get there.

I'm hoping that the series will build slowly as I bring out more books, but who knows?


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> Nicole, if you can scrape together the time, there are dozens of other sites you can notify besides POI, ENT, and KB. It makes a huge difference to get the book out there *everywhere* so that you can approach 20K downloads. This is CabanaBooks' list of 50 sites: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,126331.msg1871808.html#msg1871808 There are quite a few others as well, including some in Germany and England. The biggest sites are collected here: http://authormarketingclub.com/members/submit-your-book/ There's also Free Kindle Books and Tips.
> 
> Sorry if you already have this info!


I also have a blog post about where to promote a freebie that I update fairly regularly:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/promoting-ebooks-with-kdp-select/

I don't update quite as often as I used to, since I'm moving my books out of Select, but I still have a couple of books I use freebies on, and then I check the links and fix them, if necessary.

Three sales of Shadow of Stone since I last checked yesterday, one in Germany.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> I also have a blog post about where to promote a freebie that I update fairly regularly:
> 
> http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/promoting-ebooks-with-kdp-select/
> 
> ...


I used your post during my last free run, Ruth. Thank you for putting it up and keeping it current!

I ended up with 19 sales yesterday, but not a single one today so far.

The number of Fb likes this promotion has brought in has been just great. I only got started with Fb a couple months ago, so this concentrated boost to my followers has been extremely helpful. They're up by more than 50%


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> Nicole, if you can scrape together the time, there are dozens of other sites you can notify besides POI, ENT, and KB. It makes a huge difference to get the book out there *everywhere* so that you can approach 20K downloads. This is CabanaBooks' list of 50 sites: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,126331.msg1871808.html#msg1871808 There are quite a few others as well, including some in Germany and England. The biggest sites are collected here: http://authormarketingclub.com/members/submit-your-book/ There's also Free Kindle Books and Tips.
> 
> Sorry if you already have this info!


I forgot that I'd also submitted to Free Kindle Books and Tips. I noticed another KBer mention it, and I went over there and signed up for them too.

I appreciate the extra resources and advices from everyone.  Truth is, I'm a lazy marketer. I love writing my books, but I'm not so fond of the promotion end of things--which may be why I'm finding it harder to get some of my books off the ground.  I do have a blogger who's agreed to review one of my books, so I'm excited to see what kind of result that will have. I know of several prominent YA book bloggers, but I'm unfamiliar with the bloggers for women's lit/chick lit, so I need to do my homework there so I know who to reach out to when I publish under the Anne Wentworth pen name.

My other experiment now is with perma free. I'm trying to get Amazon to price match Kobo for Creators, so that book can be perma free. I'm also going to be releasing a serial in the next month or so, and I'm planning on making the first episode free. I just wish it was easier to get Amazon to make books free.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I woke up this morning to seven sales! And that's just since last night. One more newsletter subscriber, too. Apparently there's some life left in this thing after all   I'm glad I didn't raise my price back up early - some people must have been waiting until the last minute to pick up the promo books.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm still getting sales too - I'm not ending mine early.  I know they're only 99 cents, but I've made over 100 sales in this event (thanks to BBOTD at ENT last Thursday) so I'm happy with it.  And Clutch is selling again now that the free promotion has normalized.  There were two whole days with ZERO Sales after that freebie.  I think Amazon was backed up or something.

I didn't get  many subscribers - I get a lot more with my regular giveaways that I run every week so I think in the future everyone gets either a Facebook or a Twitter and that's it.  Or maybe everyone should hold their own Rafflecopter and we make people hop through to get all the prizes.

Just a thought for next time.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Zoe Cannon said:


> I woke up this morning to seven sales! And that's just since last night. One more newsletter subscriber, too. Apparently there's some life left in this thing after all  I'm glad I didn't raise my price back up early - some people must have been waiting until the last minute to pick up the promo books.


I just bought your book! I've been looking at it for a while now so I broke down and bought it. I love your title!


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> I just bought your book! I've been looking at it for a while now so I broke down and bought it. I love your title!


Thanks! I hope you enjoy it  I picked up Clutch and Fledge earlier.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Things are still moving for me, too. I'm up to almost 120 sales since the promo started, and I just got to 200 FB subscribers (which I know isn't much for some people, but for me it's a LOT).

I figure I'll reset all the prices right before I go to bed tonight.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Still zip. I'm close to giving up marketing for this series.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

81 sales and 21 signed up to my mailing list. That's somewhat below expectations, but never mind. Maybe someone will read my suggestions.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I might end up with as many as 200 sales, and I got about 28 new subscribers to my mailing list, so it was a nice success for me.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I also did not do well. Congrats to those who did! 

I don't understand why "Gods" fails to find an audience. The preview, I think, reads well, the blurb is pretty accurate, my other books are doing so very much better.

I think I am going to unpublish the book, change the title which I suspect is putting people off, maybe change the cover to make the genre a bit clearer.
(Although I'm not even sure what the genre is! Kinda sci-fi, kinda fantasy)

Other than that, I just don't get it. Literally, I've sold only about 50 copies out of a total of 1300 sales these past few months.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Quiss said:


> I also did not do well. Congrats to those who did!
> 
> I don't understand why "Gods" fails to find an audience. The preview, I think, reads well, the blurb is pretty accurate, my other books are doing so very much better.
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Finally got a sale. First in two days. This is the slowest start to a month in ages. I think the price point hurts me. Or it may just be the book.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, we've sold less than 50 during the whole promo - while that's still better than normal it's a lot less than I was hoping for given all of the promotion put behind it all.

@Alondo - of course I've read your comments, I try to learn from everything and am always open to suggestions.

@Quiss - the cover could be an issue perhaps?  The other two scream sci-fi awesomeness whereas "gods" seems more like a fantasy between the title and cover.  

For everyone else, I hope it's been educational at least.  I've been mostly absent yesterday and today, recovering from a minor surgery from Friday afternoon.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> @Quiss - the cover could be an issue perhaps? The other two scream sci-fi awesomeness whereas "gods" seems more like a fantasy between the title and cover.


It is fantasy 

Thank you LOTS to all those who put so much work and thought into this promo! It's just amazing to have people like this here at KB.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I got a couple sales in Germany today, but not a single one on .com. After 14 yesterday, and even two paperbacks (which account for 67% of the paperbacks I've ever sold). Weird.

I'm assuming the reporting would've moved by now if there actually were any sales today, so I think my totals for the promo are likely to be 60 Fb likes (a big deal for me, since I'm just starting out), and 49 ebooks. This is a book that barely sells on its own, so I'm pretty pleased with that.

Thanks for all the teamwork, guys! 

P.S. Sorry to hear about the surgery, Chris ... hope you're well!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> Sorry to hear about the surgery, Chris ... hope you're well!


Thanks! Yeah, it was nothing major and was planned...still, recovery time, being all laid up etc.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> I got a couple sales in Germany today, but not a single one on .com. After 14 yesterday, and even two paperbacks (which account for 67% of the paperbacks I've ever sold). Weird.
> 
> I'm assuming the reporting would've moved by now if there actually were any sales today, so I think my totals for the promo are likely to be 60 Fb likes (a big deal for me, since I'm just starting out), and 49 ebooks. This is a book that barely sells on its own, so I'm pretty pleased with that.
> 
> ...


Did you see this today Becca? I saw it in a tweet by Chapter by Chapter and retweeted her.  http://myguiltyobsession.blogspot.com/2013/02/review-nolander-by-becca-mills.html


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> For everyone else, I hope it's been educational at least. I've been mostly absent yesterday and today, recovering from a minor surgery from Friday afternoon.


Hope the recovery is quick and complete! Yikes.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

When is everyone going to start setting prices back to normal?


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I'll probably do it right before I go to bed, give the West coast folks a little more opportunity.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Did you see this today Becca? I saw it in a tweet by Chapter by Chapter and retweeted her.  http://myguiltyobsession.blogspot.com/2013/02/review-nolander-by-becca-mills.html


I did see it -- quite a nice review! Thank you for RTing it ... that's really kind!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

ajalbrinck said:


> When is everyone going to start setting prices back to normal?


I'll do the non-Am site tonight, Amazon in the morning.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> I've been mostly absent yesterday and today, recovering from a minor surgery from Friday afternoon.


Wishing you a speedy recovery, Chris!

I've had only about 20 sales of the featured book during the promo, but I really think that to some extent our timing was wrong. Amazon has apparently been doing something in the last two weeks or so -- a lot of people on the boards have been reporting a big drop in sales since about the last week in January. My own sales practically died around the 22nd -- and only started picking up again (sluggishly) with our promo.

So while I'm a bit disappointed with the sales, I think we need to wait and see how things pan out on Amazon to draw any conclusions. My sales have definitely picked up again today, after coming to a complete halt two days ago (across all titles!), something I haven't experienced since about May of last year. It's very odd.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

ajalbrinck said:


> When is everyone going to start setting prices back to normal?


Around 10 p.m., Pacific time.

I haven't seen any movement this afternoon, so I don't know if sales have totally dried up or whether things are stacking up at Amazon while their tech people are watching the Super Bowl.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm going to change my price back now. It's about nine here in the west, so it should change after midnight. 

Thanks for all your hard work, Chris and JanneCo. And Chris, hope you have a speedy recovery. 

Let's do this again, sometime!


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

My sales definitely picked back up again today, with 15 books sold on amazon.com and one more on amazon.de.

Overall, I'm very happy with how the promo turned out. I sold a total of 52 books, which is big for me, given that I'm just starting out. And my mailing list is three times the size it was before the promo.

My results broke down like this:
Day 1: 15 sales, 12 subscribers
Day 2: 14 sales, 5 subscribers
Day 3: 2 sales, 2 subscribers
Day 4: 5 sales, 1 subscriber
Day 5: 16 sales, 3 subscribers

If other people's sales followed a similar pattern, I'm thinking a three-day promo might work better, to get that initial burst of sales and then the stragglers waiting until the last minute but avoid the slowdown in between.

Thanks again to Chris and Julie for organizing this!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Put my price change requests in a little while ago on PubIt and KWL, and I'll do the same on Amazon in the morning.

Final results: 64 sales and 24 new mailing list signups, not counting any stragglers that come in overnight. For perspective, I started with 12 people on my mailing list, one of which is me so I can see exactly what's going out to my readers. So I tripled up there. Was averaging ~8 sales a day in the week or so leading up to the promo, and averaged ~13 sales per day during.

I want to thank chrisanthropic and JanneCO for coordinating everything. This was a great experience and I was really happy I got to be part of it.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I changed my price back around 2 PM. Here's how the promo went for me.

Day 1: 24
Day 2: 14
Day 3: 7
Day 4: 11
Day 5: 6

Based off that, I'm thinking a 2-3 day promo would be best in the future. I also got 24 new newsletter signups but since I don't believe people signing up for contests are prime subscribers I'm thinking I'll ask for FB likes next time instead. At least that'll give me a measure of visibility to the likers' friends and makes my page look more popular to anyone who stumbles across it. By comparison, mailing list signup numbers aren't visible to anybody but me and (I'm assuming) won't accomplish anything but making me feel good personally about my numbers. I'm not saying that to be a downer, since I'm pretty satisfied with the promo results. Just thinking aloud.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

10 the first day, 1 the rest of the weekend, about 25 email subscribers. We'll see how many unsubscribe when I send out the first email.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Looks like about 183 sales for me and 28 new subscribers to my mailing list. I'm thinking a three-day promo may be the way to go as the big sales leap happened within the first 24 hours or so.

I'm very pleased with these results and want to thank Chris and JanneCo for organizing!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I will post giveaway winners later today and then you guys just e-mail them like we did last time to get their addresses.  Chris - I'll just send you the winners of the gift cards if you want - that way you won't have to send me the money.  Unless you want me to take care of it.

I wasn't keeping good track of my numbers guys, but I had a lot of sales - just this month alone I have 72 sales for the Junco books.  And the January sales for those two days were well over a hundred as well.  Most of that was due to the BBOTD at ENT because they picked up Fledge and I ran a free promo of Clutch from the 29th-31st.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just my thoughts on future promos - I think the books need to be VERY similar in genre to really get the most out of this - also keep it to maybe 6-10 books per promo instead of so many.  I think we'd do better if we did all YA fantasy, all YA SF, space opera, dystopian, horror, romance etc.  That way the covers all convey the same message because when I was trying to set up the blast I kept hearing the same thing - are these YA or adult?  Are these fantasy or SF?  But the fact is, they were a mix of genres and that didn't set well with the promoters because they'd have a hard time gettign sign-ups without a clear message.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Just my thoughts on future promos - I think the books need to be VERY similar in genre to really get the most out of this - also keep it to maybe 6-10 books per promo instead of so many. I think we'd do better if we did all YA fantasy, all YA SF, space opera, dystopian, horror, romance etc. That way the covers all convey the same message because when I was trying to set up the blast I kept hearing the same thing - are these YA or adult? Are these fantasy or SF? But the fact is, they were a mix of genres and that didn't set well with the promoters because they'd have a hard time gettign sign-ups without a clear message.


I think this is a good point. It does seem it'd be more effective if we targeted a more specific audience.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Janne's 100% right. Every time we do something like this we learn a little more.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Just my thoughts on future promos - I think the books need to be VERY similar in genre to really get the most out of this - also keep it to maybe 6-10 books per promo instead of so many. I think we'd do better if we did all YA fantasy, all YA SF, space opera, dystopian, horror, romance etc. That way the covers all convey the same message because when I was trying to set up the blast I kept hearing the same thing - are these YA or adult? Are these fantasy or SF? But the fact is, they were a mix of genres and that didn't set well with the promoters because they'd have a hard time gettign sign-ups without a clear message.


I agree.

If anyone is interested in organizing the next promo, I'd like to be part of a group that's focused on science fiction, possibly narrowing it down even further. Not sure what the magic number of books should be? Any thoughts on that?

I can't offer the talents that JanneCo and Chris brought to the table, but I wonder if those of us who are less tech savvy can pay for the ads, prizes, etc., to compensate for the work that goes into creating a successful promotion.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Not sure how soon I'll have time to manage another promo, but I'm happy to host them on my site if you guys are ever planning them - I'm happy to help out as I can too.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for everything. Pleasure to have been part of such a fine group.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Winners of the Rafflecopters!



> First Rafflecopter
> 
> $25 [email protected]
> $5 [email protected]
> ...


Everyone is in charge of contacting their winner - if they are not US and you have a US only prize, just tell them they're not eligible and ask me for another winner.

*CHRIS* - do you want to send out the Amazon cards, or do you want to send em the money and I'll do it?


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

Contacted my winner. Thanks, Julie!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Winners of the Rafflecopters!
> 
> Everyone is in charge of contacting their winner - if they are not US and you have a US only prize, just tell them they're not eligible and ask me for another winner.
> 
> *CHRIS* - do you want to send out the Amazon cards, or do you want to send em the money and I'll do it?


Thank you *so much* for running this! I know it was a heckovalotta work to gather all the info and set the thing up.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Winners of the Rafflecopters!
> 
> Everyone is in charge of contacting their winner - if they are not US and you have a US only prize, just tell them they're not eligible and ask me for another winner.
> 
> *CHRIS* - do you want to send out the Amazon cards, or do you want to send em the money and I'll do it?


I'm ok doing it.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

You are very welcome guys - if we do another one - we need to get the same genres and offer a Paperwhite I think. Those really get in the people. (I just entered one myself a bunch of horror authors are doing.)

But really I think what would work well is if we had teams of four maybe - and did a more personalized thing where we do something like the Army of Ten promotion, except not to get into book stores, just to get bloggers to promote us. http://armyoften.blogspot.com/2012/08/welcome-to-army-of-ten.html

I'm in two private Facebook author groups right now and one is doing a big valentines day promo and they are very creative. So I'll keep my eyes open to see what works and what doesn't and I'll let you know. It will be a few months before I'm ready to do any more. I have two Junco books coming out in April and I'm pretty busy with my own tour and giveaway. Plus I have two new novels in the works and some monthly smut I'm writing.

So I'm thinking I'm done promoting Junco outside of my own tour until the last book comes out this fall. But hopefully I'll have a new SF book out in late summer or early fall. That's the one I'd be interested in going all out with a Paperwhite or a Fire and it will be YA/NA SF Romance that is more mainstream.
*
So if any of you are working on something in that genre, let me know via PM and we can start a team. Or a contemporary romance - I'm writing two of those right now - one NA and one YA/NA.*


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

I wanted to give a final thank-you to everyone who put time into promoting this. I had around 25 new subscribers and about 25 sales over the week. I am still at the point where all promotion is good promotion and this does represent a sales increase for me, so I am not disappointed by the promo results.

Thanks again!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks to Janne and Chris from me too for all their hard work! 

I agree with others that it probably makes more sense to narrow the focus of the promo. I'm doing another one starting Sunday for "Tales of Love and Magic" and we'll see how that goes. We don't have a giveaway, though, so it will be hard to compare.  But I will try to remember to report!


----------

